# [Softpedia] Windows 10 Has Reached RTM



## Ganf

Still waiting....


----------



## edo101

BRING IT ON









I've been too patient already


----------



## GoLDii3

lulwut? Im downloading right now Build 10240 via Windows Update,altough TH1. Still,for sure it must be 99% the RTM pre-release.


----------



## Polska

Question: if I upgrade from Win 7 key, is there a way for me to setup a dual boot?

I want to make the switch, but keep my current install while any kinks are worked out and driver mature.


----------



## Ganf

I will say that after switching from windows 7 straight to 10, I just ignore the tile section of the start menu entirely and use it like a regular start menu.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I will say that after switching from windows 7 straight to 10, I just ignore the tile section of the start menu entirely and use it like a regular start menu.


lol srsly. I don't even know how its an issue at this point with Win 10. But hey if he doesn't like it, he can stay with that perfect Windows 7 you guys here love soo much. Switched from 7 to 8 and never looked back. 8.1 was even better and much faster especially when you consider all the main admin settings are one right click away from the start button on taskbar. But lets not turn this into a Windows 8 v Win 7 thread again.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Thread cleaned.

Please do not discuss or make remarks about obtaining copy-written software from unauthorized sources.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I will say that after switching from windows 7 straight to 10, I just ignore the tile section of the start menu entirely and use it like a regular start menu.


Have you tried Classic Start?
I didn't care for 10 until I installed it.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Question: if I upgrade from Win 7 key, is there a way for me to setup a dual boot?
> 
> I want to make the switch, but keep my current install while any kinks are worked out and driver mature.


if you UPGRADE then your current windows 7 key will be used for the windows 10 copy. in order to legally dual boot with legitimate copies you would have to purchase a copy of windows 10 outright and keep your windows 7 as is.


----------



## Tiger S.

Says on the windows Blog its released today for insiders.

http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/07/15/build-10240-now-available-for-windows-insiders-in-fast-and-slow-rings/


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> Says on the windows Blog its released today for insiders.


Looks like I'm no longer waiting then.


----------



## MonarchX

Has anyone tried 7Stacks on any Windows 10 builds? I can't live without that program. I think the wisest thing would be to wait until first DirectX 12 games become available before upgrading to Windows 10. Until then, I'll wait for RTM beta testers to do their job and report countless bugs because we all know RTM = beta test until thoroughly patched during the first 6 months of release







.


----------



## rgrwng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Question: if I upgrade from Win 7 key, is there a way for me to setup a dual boot?
> 
> I want to make the switch, but keep my current install while any kinks are worked out and driver mature.


clone drive, upgrade one of them?


----------



## Tiger S.

Yes I am downloading it now from MS.

Mod edit: Removed the link


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> Yes I am downloading it now from MS.
> mod edit: removed the link


Don't think that's legit?


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> Yes I am downloading it now from MS.
> 
> Modf edit: Removed the link


Yeah, that's just some random site. I'd be wary about anything you download from there.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Yeah those DL links are not legit.
Any ISOs not actually from MS servers will not be legit, this includes but is not limited to Google drive, mediafire, dropbox or any other file sharing or file locker site.


----------



## Xeio

Think I'll wait till official update releases on Windows update. I don't really want to do a reinstall at the moment.

Looking forward to the 29th though.


----------



## Coolio831

Downloading Professional 10240 right now on windows update.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got a second SSD i installed my second copy of Windows 8 and waiting for Windows 10. Set it up and see if i like it more then 8.1.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Has anyone tried 7Stacks on any Windows 10 builds? I can't live without that program. I think the wisest thing would be to wait until first DirectX 12 games become available before upgrading to Windows 10. Until then, I'll wait for RTM beta testers to do their job and report countless bugs because we all know RTM = beta test until thoroughly patched during the first 6 months of release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There's a couple games patching up to DX12 on July 29th. Nothing noteworthy yet but it's happening quick. I haven't had an OS related bug yet while gaming so things are looking pretty good for the early days of this one.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Yeah those DL links are not legit.
> Any ISOs not actually from MS servers will not be legit, this includes but is not limited to Google drive, mediafire, dropbox or any other file sharing or file locker site.


Sorry boss my bad. It's is available via upgrade.


----------



## adamkatt

My pc has a HD right now and that has Windows 7 on it. If I buy a new SSD how do I put Windows 10 on the SSD


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Thread cleaned.
> 
> Please do not discuss or make remarks about obtaining copy-written software from unauthorized sources.


Copyrighted


----------



## PandaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> My pc has a HD right now and that has Windows 7 on it. If I buy a new SSD how do I put Windows 10 on the SSD


First you'll have to upgrade the currently installed version. After that you'll be able do a fresh install in the new SSD.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-faq


----------



## ozlay

Did they release and ISO for the RTM?

I am currently downloading with windows update however would be nice to have an iso?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolio831*
> 
> Downloading Professional 10240 right now on windows update.


Do you plan on upgrading from already installed Windows 7/8/8.1 ? Clean install the only true install if you ask me and that is not available yet now, is it?

I own a legit version of Windows 8.1 Pro x64 and I still cannot figure out about this "Free Upgrade" stuff. I want a full clean-install ISO of Windows 10 Pro x64 for free! Do I qualify for that?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Do you plan on upgrading from already installed Windows 7/8/8.1 ? Clean install the only true install if you ask me and that is not available yet now, is it?
> 
> I own a legit version of Windows 8.1 Pro x64 and I still cannot figure out about this "Free Upgrade" stuff. I want a full clean-install ISO of Windows 10 Pro x64 for free! Do I qualify for that?


you still have to wait until the 27th to get the full version of windows 10 and yes you should qualify


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> you still have to wait until the 27th to get the full version of windows 10 and yes you should qualify


29th actually.


----------



## Toque

Run from Windows as fast as your can! If you want something to play with try Linux Mint 17.2.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> Run from Windows as fast as your can! If you want something to play with try Linux Mint 17.2.


As I was reading your post, I was doing the exact same thing your avatar was doing


----------



## Exostenza

I read somewhere that fresh installs instead of upgrading were a thing of the past. I remember hearing so many terrible stories of people trying to upgrade their windows in the past that I have only ever done fresh installs when heading to the next version of windows. Whats the word on upgrading from 8.1 to 10? Will all of my drivers be present and work still? Is it much better to just go for a complete fresh install?

Thanks!


----------



## Dirtyworks

When should I expect drivers? I've got an MSI GE62 Apache with the i7-5700 and GTX960m.


----------



## Toque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> As I was reading this post, I was doing the exact same thing your avatar was doing


Yes, when people have thoughts about using an OS that involves some actual knowledge of computing there heads explode....

Seriously its an awesome OS for all!


----------



## Crouch

I'm using Windows 10 preview builds and can't wait for this!


----------



## MPIXAPP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> When should I expect drivers? I've got an MSI GE62 Apache with the i7-5700 and GTX960m.


I suppose Windows 8 drivers will be compatible with 10, at least most of them will. As for NVIDIA drivers, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Twist86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I will say that after switching from windows 7 straight to 10, I just ignore the tile section of the start menu entirely and use it like a regular start menu.


I'm told you can remove the tiles completely, if so that's my plan.


----------



## CyberWolf575

Honestly I really wanted to like windows 10, but since I tried the insider preview, I've only had terrible experiences. My headset constantly goes in and out, the audio drivers are all over the place, the Desktop Window Manager uses like 30-50% of my CPU and whenever you drag a window or the mouse across my second monitor, there is insane lag, and if you click and move the window around very quickly back and forth you can actually get the DWM.exe all the way up to 100% CPU usage.


----------



## garikfox

I just got done doing a clean install of Windows 10 Pro RTM, Working great here !









The New NVIDIA 353.50 WHQL driver offered on Windows Update is working great too, well except for the extra big text selection mouse icon, its a known bug everyone has it with this driver.


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPIXAPP*
> 
> I suppose Windows 8 drivers will be compatible with 10, at least most of them will. As for NVIDIA drivers, I wouldn't worry.


I am, for the most part, concerned with audio drivers. The audio stack is so different that, I'm sure, I'll need a dedicated windows 10 driver.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Time to start reformatting some computers!! Lookin forward to it.


----------



## axizor

If I were to upgrade my Win 8.1 Pro to Win 10 now, would I get build 10240?


----------



## FastEddieNYC

So far Win 10 10240 is working great with my Crossfire rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> If I were to upgrade my Win 8.1 Pro to Win 10 now, would I get build 10240?


If you already have a previous Win 10 ISO and update to that first, then yes you will. Microsoft closed the Insider PC beta so if you don't already have it you will have to wait until it becomes available on Windows update for everyone.


----------



## lacrossewacker

My "Downloading updates" really likes sitting there at 38% tonight -_-

At least my R9 280X is finally functioning well now.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> Run from Windows as fast as your can! If you want something to play with try Linux Mint 17.2.


Typed in Win 8.1.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> If I were to upgrade my Win 8.1 Pro to Win 10 now, would I get build 10240?


Shiiiiiiine on you craaaaazy diamond.


----------



## braincracking

Quote:


> So far Win 10 10240 is working great with my Crossfire rig.


You are using R290's right, so am I, have been using the insiders preview for over a month now. And admittedly liked it so much that I bought a new samsung 850 evo just to clean install it on, my other SSD was old and pants. However for the life of me, I can't figure out WHY crossfire is ALLOVER the place. In gta 5 it fails dramatically(gpu usage allover the place on both cards), which really sucks as I liked that game. In world of tanks it enables itself no matter what I do, which is of course quite annoying, as world of tanks doesn't support crossfire. Single GPU performance is however really yummy when compared to Win 7, I'd say that on average on world of tanks I gained 10fps on 1440p. No mean feat in that game lol.

Anyway, if you by any chance have any of these games, and have figured out what to change, let me know.

Cheers!


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberWolf575*
> 
> Honestly I really wanted to like windows 10, but since I tried the insider preview, I've only had terrible experiences. My headset constantly goes in and out, the audio drivers are all over the place, the Desktop Window Manager uses like 30-50% of my CPU and whenever you drag a window or the mouse across my second monitor, there is insane lag, and if you click and move the window around very quickly back and forth you can actually get the DWM.exe all the way up to 100% CPU usage.


I had similar issues in an earlier insider build, minus headset issues. The audio on my board has been perfect. Windows Updates even grabbed some new Realtek drivers automatically. I recommend taking a second look at Windows 10 in it's current state if you haven't already. I've been an insider tester since the end of last year, and I've seen the ups and downs of the various builds both official and leaked. I'd say that Build 10166, and the current 10240(RTM) are rock solid. I was even skeptical of doing in-place upgrades vs a clean wipe, and I've been very surprised and happy with the results.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> I had similar issues in an earlier insider build, minus headset issues. The audio on my board has been perfect. Windows Updates even grabbed some new Realtek drivers automatically. I recommend taking a second look at Windows 10 in it's current state if you haven't already. I've been an insider tester since the end of last year, and I've seen the ups and downs of the various builds both official and leaked. I'd say that Build 10166, and the current 10240(RTM) are rock solid. I was even skeptical of doing in-place upgrades vs a clean wipe, and I've been very surprised and happy with the results.


Same here, I ran Win10 on a VM until 10147. Then I put it on the new rig. I really like it, It runs like Win7 or you can run it in tablet mode. Also there are so many little things I find, mounting a .iso without 3rd party, pdf reader, setting up the system to save pics/music/docs to drives other than 'C'. I could go on for awhile, but speed is the real deal.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Having been around since the Internet more or less was created, and before GUIs where a thing..........

I would consider voting Windows 10 the best Microsoft OS release. The technical preview has just blown me away over the last few weeks, and I can't wait until the full release.


----------



## opty165

The overall stability of the preview/insider builds is what impressed me. What bugs did show were quickly fixed. I'm liking the "New" Microsoft. I have no problem continuing to be an Insider tester either if it means having an activated copy of Windows 10. But then again I'm the type of person who likes testing the latest and greatest to begin with.


----------



## EinZerstorer

considering windows layed of most of their in house dev testers, and fuzzers I'm kinda worried about this launch.

relying on beta testers who aren't always experienced in kernal / trace debugging makes me worry even more

hoping for the best though, because: DX12


----------



## rudyae86

Im afraid my Asus Xonar DG will not function properly on windows 10 :/


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> Run from Windows as fast as your can! If you want something to play with try Linux Mint 17.2.


I actually did exactly that before installing Windows 10. I had decided to give Linux another try since it had been a few years since I ran it on my desktop, so I installed Mint 17.2 Cinnamon. Unfortunately, Linux still isn't there with hardware compatibility. My soundcard didn't work at all, and my motherboard onboard sound would only output to my left speaker, and even getting that was after a few hours of troubleshooting. My monitor calibrator didn't work correctly, and kept putting the screen into a heavy read tint. I was able to get my drawing tablet to work fully with gimp, but couldn't get it working with Krita, which I much prefer.

I gave Linux Mint a few days, but unfortunately the unresovlable problems were too much. So i installed Windows 10's preview and everything worked great

As an OS I do think Linux is superior to Windows, there are many things it does much better. Unfortunately, I also like my computer to work.


----------



## andre02

What does RTM mean ?

Is it a version that is ready for launch but it may still have some bugs/problems yet to be resolved, could someone explain ?


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> What does RTM mean ?
> 
> Is it a version that is ready for launch but it may still have some bugs/problems yet to be resolved, could someone explain ?


Ready to money....but Release to Manufacturing.

Its a given that its gonna have bugs and problems at first like any giant software this big. I just hope since I am gonna be a day 1 adopter, my sound card can work on it. I need my 4.1 sound and my onboard sound went out a month ago


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> What does RTM mean ?
> 
> Is it a version that is ready for launch but it may still have some bugs/problems yet to be resolved, could someone explain ?


Release to manufacturer. RTM is the version that gets sent out to PC makers like Dell or HP to put on their computers. It doesn't mean that the OS is 100% finished, but that it is close enough to being finished that it can be sent to manufacturers.


----------



## pr1me

Just updated and the watermark is gone







.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> Just updated and the watermark is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you mean you have full blown Win 10?


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> you mean you have full blown Win 10?


What's _full blown Windows 10_?

From the insider prevew to windows 10 public release, it's still all windows 10.

That's what the RTM build is (build10240)
It removes the water mark saying _Windows 10 pro insider preview build xxxxx_.

It it still within the windows 10 insider program (Since windows 10 isn't released yet, it's due july 29).
It's just that, now, you wont see this annoying watermark.


----------



## Jordanh517

_Can I reinstall Windows 10 on my computer after upgrading?

Yes. Once you've upgraded to Windows 10 using the free upgrade offer, you will be able to reinstall, including a clean install, on the same device. You won't need to purchase Windows 10 or go back to your prior version of Windows and upgrade again.

You'll also be able to create your own installation media like a USB drive or DVD, and use that to upgrade your device or reinstall after you've upgraded._

Thats from the Microsoft FAQ as it seems that many people keep asking this.

You HAVE to use the upgrade to get Windows 10, but after that your key will be usable for a clean install.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> What's _full blown Windows 10_?
> 
> From the insider prevew to windows 10 public release, it's still all windows 10.
> 
> That's what the RTM build is (build10240)
> It removes the water mark saying _Windows 10 pro insider preview build xxxxx_.
> 
> It it still within the windows 10 insider program (Since windows 10 isn't released yet, it's due july 29).
> It's just that, now, you wont see this annoying watermark.


So for you when Windows is released to public, you won't need to reinstall? If so, how can I get into the Insider program cause I might as well jump on now. Been really really itchy yo get on Win 10.


----------



## Jordanh517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twist86*
> 
> I'm told you can remove the tiles completely, if so that's my plan.


Indeed you can, on the preview I have removed the search from the bar at the bottom, removed all the tiles and resized the menu to only display programs.
I have also disabled the internet search within the start menu.

So basically you can make it like the Windows 7 start menu.


----------



## Jordanh517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> So for you when Windows is released to public, you won't need to reinstall? If so, how can I get into the Insider program cause I might as well jump on now. Been really really itchy yo get on Win 10.


If you join insider you will need to do a complete reinstall, which means your old license wont be upgraded. You need to go from 7 or 8.1 once its been released to upgrade your license key. The move to windows 10 will function like a large windows update, with files and programs largely unaffected. Although I haven't done that myself yet so can only tell you what has been released from Microsoft.

Edit: If you do join the insider program you can keep windows 10 without a key, however you will need to stay on the insider builds, which means getting all updates first (potentially broken updates).


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> So for you when Windows is released to public, you won't need to reinstall? If so, how can I get into the Insider program cause I might as well jump on now. Been really really itchy yo get on Win 10.


http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/06/microsoft-clarification-kinda-clears-up-free-windows-10-license-confusion/

You don't need to reinstall if you stay in the insider program.

https://insider.windows.com/


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> Same here, I ran Win10 on a VM until 10147. Then I put it on the new rig. I really like it, It runs like Win7 or you can run it in tablet mode. Also there are so many little things I find, mounting a *.iso without 3rd party*, pdf reader, setting up the system to save pics/music/docs to drives other than 'C'. I could go on for awhile, but speed is the real deal.


So much this!


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> So much this!


Oh God, all of this makes waiting really really fricking hard. This thing better download for me on July 29.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordanh517*
> 
> If you join insider you will need to do a complete reinstall, which means your old license wont be upgraded. You need to go from 7 or 8.1 once its been released to upgrade your license key. The move to windows 10 will function like a large windows update, with files and programs largely unaffected. Although I haven't done that myself yet so can only tell you what has been released from Microsoft.
> 
> Edit: If you do join the insider program you can keep windows 10 without a key, however you will need to stay on the insider builds, which means getting all updates first (potentially broken updates).


Nah I'll wait. I am still in school and don't need any catastrophe's in the middle of a semester


----------



## Carniflex

Hm. My insider preview performed rather spectacular seppuku few days ago during the automatic update process. Wonder if it was trying to install this version









I mean it was quite spectacular meltdown. Unable to "reset system" (i.e., fresh install in a nutshell), unable to roll back the update, unable to even restore from a restore point. Even unable to boot in secure mode. In the end I had to do fresh install from the disk image. Was wondering if they will really release an operating system capable of blowing up in such spectacular manner in few weeks. If it is as buggy as I think it is then it would create far larger uproar than some of the unfinished games of late (Ubisoft and EA, I am looking at you). We'll see I guess.


----------



## Leyaena

When I last tried out the insider preview a few days ago, I was having terrible framerate issues on the desktop, with my second (60Hz 1440p) monitor running at what looked like easily sub-20 fps, and my main monitor (144Hz 1440p) visibly chugging for a little while after doing certain things in the taskbar (iirc it was volume control). Pretty much everything I did felt laggy as well, even opening the start menu. Unfortunately it wasn't usable for me that way, and I reverted back to 8.1 for now. I reaaaally hope this problem is fixed in the RTM build when it releases, either through another driver by NVidia (I was running the latest hotfix driver), or through code-changes in windows itself.


----------



## royalkilla408

Same here. I tried the beta last week and it felt like it had a lag. Maybe it's the new animation or something but it doesn't seem instant compare to 8.1 for me. Also, if you're running a server and you want to connect your computer to the domain and use Connect app... It doesn't work. Can't believe it didn't work last week. I wonder if MS has fixed this but unbelievable that their own server app doesn't work. Huge thread about it on their forums somewhere. Had to revert back to 8.1 to connect my PC to my domain. Boo! Hope they fix this by the 29th.

Also, Creative is the worst company for drivers. How the hell does it take until August to release an audio driver for my Zr card?! When Windows 10 has been available for many months for testing?! Creative sucks.

Other drivers seems to install fine on my PC but I think I'll wait a bit before upgrading. Won't be upgrading my HTPCs though because no more Windows Media Center. Shame.


----------



## Leyaena

I really really hope they manage to put in a last-ditch effort and iron out most of the bugs.
Windows 10 by itself looks and feels excellent, it's just the bugs that made it unusable for me.


----------



## Saq

I just hope that most games will work properly without too much hassle. Like the transition I had from going to Vista over to 7, most games that worked on vista ran on 7 without a single problem.


----------



## Thetbrett

I for one am glad it's just like upgrading. I've always found formatting and clean installs a pain in the butt, too much stuff to move back on, too many programs having to redowload etc.


----------



## lacrossewacker

It's been live for a while, but the new default Mail app is legit.

Basically any of the previous Windows 8 "Apps" are actually really polished and easy to navigate tools now.


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> Yes, when people have thoughts about using an OS that involves some actual knowledge of computing there heads explode....
> 
> Seriously its an awesome OS for all!


An alternate way to write that statement would be, "When people think about having to fight a battle to do any little thing with their computer and most of the time not be able to run the software they want to since it was written for the dominant platform instead, people's heads explode."


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> Yes, when people have thoughts about using an OS that involves some actual knowledge of computing there heads explode....
> 
> Seriously its an awesome OS for all!


An operating system is just a tool to get the user to his/her ultimate destination (games / 3rd party software / etc). Windows does that.

Linux may be a swiss army knife of OS's, but if the user requires a lawn mower to cut grass, no matter how light and flexible that swiss army knife is, it won't do the user any good.

Kind of defeats this whole linux vs windows crap in every single thread about Windows 10. Each person has different requirements, each nullifying one OS or the other.


----------



## amra88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> You are using R290's right, so am I, have been using the insiders preview for over a month now. And admittedly liked it so much that I bought a new samsung 850 evo just to clean install it on, my other SSD was old and pants. However for the life of me, I can't figure out WHY crossfire is ALLOVER the place. In gta 5 it fails dramatically(gpu usage allover the place on both cards), which really sucks as I liked that game. In world of tanks it enables itself no matter what I do, which is of course quite annoying, as world of tanks doesn't support crossfire. Single GPU performance is however really yummy when compared to Win 7, I'd say that on average on world of tanks I gained 10fps on 1440p. No mean feat in that game lol.
> 
> Anyway, if you by any chance have any of these games, and have figured out what to change, let me know.
> 
> Cheers!


Mine is the same... and I can't figure out why eyefinity don't work... when I set it up, the image is rotated OK (3 x Dell 2713HM on portrait), but the freaking cursor stays like it was on landscape and don't go past the middle of the second monitor...


----------



## braincracking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amra88*
> 
> Mine is the same... and I can't figure out why eyefinity don't work... when I set it up, the image is rotated OK (3 x Dell 2713HM on portrait), but the freaking cursor stays like it was on landscape and don't go past the middle of the second monitor...


Dammit I hope they fix this, I really like the OS, and would be shame to have to wait because of proper crossfire support :/. I hope AMD fixes its drivers, otherwise this will be heartbreak lol...


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Does Windows 10 have the classic theme? The one that makes it look like Windows 2000:


----------



## amra88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> Dammit I hope they fix this, I really like the OS, and would be shame to have to wait because of proper crossfire support :/. I hope AMD fixes its drivers, otherwise this will be heartbreak lol...


Yeah, that's my thinking too... heheheh... but I don't know if it's the drivers or something in windows, to be honest... because in 10130 I wasn't able to use the ES drivers, but in the following builds it worked...


----------



## blaze0079

[email protected]


----------



## braincracking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amra88*
> 
> Yeah, that's my thinking too... heheheh... but I don't know if it's the drivers or something in windows, to be honest... because in 10130 I wasn't able to use the ES drivers, but in the following builds it worked...


At the moment my most played game is World Of Tanks so I will stick with win 10, but it would be nice to be eventually able to play GTA V again on max settings


----------



## Blubird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Im afraid my Asus Xonar DG will not function properly on windows 10 :/


A little late here but I have the DG and there is a modded installer out there that lets you install the Control Center and drivers so it works just like 7/8.1. Don't have the link but Googling it is easy.


----------



## aweir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordanh517*
> 
> _Can I reinstall Windows 10 on my computer after upgrading?
> 
> Yes. Once you've upgraded to Windows 10 using the free upgrade offer, you will be able to reinstall, including a clean install, on the same device. You won't need to purchase Windows 10 or go back to your prior version of Windows and upgrade again.
> 
> You'll also be able to create your own installation media like a USB drive or DVD, and use that to upgrade your device or reinstall after you've upgraded._
> 
> Thats from the Microsoft FAQ as it seems that many people keep asking this.
> 
> You HAVE to use the upgrade to get Windows 10, but after that your key will be usable for a clean install.


What a dumb approach. Any computer expert knows that upgrading an operating system is the cardinal sin of computing. Why not just let users download an ISO of Windows 10 instead of forcing them to upgrade first?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> What a dumb approach. Any computer expert knows that upgrading an operating system is the cardinal sin of computing. Why not just let users download an ISO of Windows 10 instead of forcing them to upgrade first?


Who would they know if you are upgrading? This why u upgrade and then Microsoft knows you have Windows 10 and you just go ahead and clean install Windows 10 and log with Microsoft account and should be good.


----------



## coupe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Time to start reformatting some computers!! Lookin forward to it.


You don't even need to. You can upgrade and then choose reset from settings to bring it to a perfectly clean slate.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blubird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Im afraid my Asus Xonar DG will not function properly on windows 10 :/
> 
> 
> 
> A little late here but I have the DG and there is a modded installer out there that lets you install the Control Center and drivers so it works just like 7/8.1. Don't have the link but Googling it is easy.
Click to expand...

UNi Xonar Drivers, they work absolutely fantastic on 3 different Xonar cards in my house: http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> You don't even need to. You can upgrade and then choose reset from settings to bring it to a perfectly clean slate.


Even after rest it will keep Windows.old files.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blubird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Im afraid my Asus Xonar DG will not function properly on windows 10 :/
> 
> 
> 
> A little late here but I have the DG and there is a modded installer out there that lets you install the Control Center and drivers so it works just like 7/8.1. Don't have the link but Googling it is easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UNi Xonar Drivers, they work absolutely fantastic on 3 different Xonar cards in my house: http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/
Click to expand...

Was looking for that post to reply to it this morning. I couldn't get my STX II to work on either 7 or 10 without these drivers, they're kind of great.

Asus' support for the Xonar/Essence cards is abysmal...


----------



## thrgk

So currently I am on 8.1, how do I go about installing a clean windows 10 install?

Do I take the windows 10 update, then download an ISO somewhere(if so where) and then use my current key?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So currently I am on 8.1, how do I go about installing a clean windows 10 install?
> 
> Do I take the windows 10 update, then download an ISO somewhere(if so where) and then use my current key?


Id like to know this as well, but not sure I want to upgrade immediately.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Even after rest it will keep Windows.old files.


Disk Cleanup deletes that.


----------



## WolfssFang

So how is everyone's gaming experience been on windows 10? Have any of your games not worked due to drivers etc.... I really want to do a clean install of windows/wipe my drives and having to wait another two weeks is killing me D:


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolfssFang*
> 
> So how is everyone's gaming experience been on windows 10? Have any of your games not worked due to drivers etc.... I really want to do a clean install of windows/wipe my drives and having to wait another two weeks is killing me D:


I had one that I thought was having problems, until I stopped being lazy and verified the game cache.

That's it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolfssFang*
> 
> So how is everyone's gaming experience been on windows 10? Have any of your games not worked due to drivers etc.... I really want to do a clean install of windows/wipe my drives and having to wait another two weeks is killing me D:


No issues yet with any games I play, old and new. Only glitches relating to gaming was a bad League of Legends Patch (5.5) that broke Windows 10 compadibility that they fixed, and VSR needing a couple extra steps to get working on my R9 280.

List of old games:
- Starcraft Brood War
- Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne
- Counter Strike Source
- Need for Speed Most Wanted

List of last 10 years games:
- Crysis
- Crysis 2
- Left4Dead2
- Dirt 2 & 3
- Battlefield Bad Company 2
- Battlefield 3
- League of Legends
- Firefall
- Starcraft II

Also all emulators work so far, PSX, PSX2, ePSX, Dolphin, Project 64


----------



## Murlocke

How are people already getting this via Windows Update?

I have my copy reserved, on 8.1, I see nothing.


----------



## Blubird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> How are people already getting this via Windows Update?
> 
> I have my copy reserved, on 8.1, I see nothing.


Insider Preview builds are getting it.

Those not already on Windows 10 will have to wait.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So currently I am on 8.1, how do I go about installing a clean windows 10 install?
> 
> Do I take the windows 10 update, then download an ISO somewhere(if so where) and then use my current key?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Id like to know this as well, but not sure I want to upgrade immediately.


If you read Microsoft FAQ it states that you need to upgrade via windows update, then you will be given a serial key, then you use that serial key on the windows website to download the ISO and reinstall


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> If you read Microsoft FAQ it states that you need to upgrade via windows update, then you will be given a serial key, then you use that serial key on the windows website to download the ISO and reinstall


Great so basically I have to upgrade and then reinstall windows what a joke.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Great so basically I have to upgrade and then reinstall windows what a joke.


its going to be a all day process time you download the OS twice then install drivers then format usb stick REINSTALL again! AHHHHHHHH


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Great so basically I have to upgrade and then reinstall windows what a joke.


Buy a new windows 10 license at the store then


----------



## DirtySocks

Im loving Win 10 10162 right now however i have one issues related to Surround sound. I only have stereo....................







Hopefully its fixed in this new build


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> Buy a new windows 10 license at the store then


maybe when hell freezes over


----------



## Wezzor

What should I do guys?
I just bought Windows 8.1 Pro and I was planning to formate my computer soon. Should I wait with formatting my computer til July 29th and formate once Windows 10 is available or should I just formate now? I have always heard that going for a clean install is the smartest way to go.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> maybe when hell freezes over


LOL


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What should I do guys?
> I just bought Windows 8.1 Pro and I was planning to formate my computer soon. Should I wait with formatting my computer til July 29th and formate once Windows 10 is available or should I just formate now? I have always heard that going for a clean install is the smartest way to go.


Just wait, it's just 13 days...


----------



## T i Joe

Will there be multiple versions of 10? Pro, home ect? Which one do I need to get in order to install 1 key on multiple rigs?


----------



## shawnoen

Asus Xonar STX drivers for Windows 10? Logitech cam drivers?


----------



## Blubird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T i Joe*
> 
> Will there be multiple versions of 10? Pro, home ect? Which one do I need to get in order to install 1 key on multiple rigs?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_10_editions

Your miles may vary, from what I know all versions are single license but I may be wrong.


----------



## Blubird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Asus Xonar STX drivers for Windows 10?


http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/
Quote:


> Logitech cam drivers?


Not sure if available yet.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Great so basically I have to upgrade and then reinstall windows what a joke.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> maybe when hell freezes over


Well those are your two choices, either upgrade your OS and then reinstall to get a free key or buy a new one.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*
> 
> Well those are your two choices, either upgrade your OS and then reinstall to get a free key or buy a new one.


Is it confirmed that our Win7 key will be disabled so you can't legitimately go back to 7 if 10 causes issues?


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Is it confirmed that our Win7 key will be disabled so you can't legitimately go back to 7 if 10 causes issues?


Currently in Windows 10 if you do the upgrade it creates a Windows.old directory that contains your old OS, so you can just revert back if you don't like it. I don't know if anyone from Microsoft has directly addressed the key issue but I know for Windows 8, using the $15 upgrade did not disable your old key.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Is it confirmed that our Win7 key will be disabled so you can't legitimately go back to 7 if 10 causes issues?


Your 7 Key will be the same key used for Windows 10 so i don't think you can use that key again for Windows 7. Most likely you can still go back to Windows 7 but not have both Windows 7 and 10 Activated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*
> 
> Currently in Windows 10 if you do the upgrade it creates a Windows.old directory that contains your old OS, so you can just revert back if you don't like it. I don't know if anyone from Microsoft has directly addressed the key issue but I know for Windows 8, using the $15 upgrade did not disable your old key.


The Windows 8 upgrade is a new key. Unless Microsoft gives you a Key for Windows 10 it will be the same key.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Is it confirmed that our Win7 key will be disabled so you can't legitimately go back to 7 if 10 causes issues?


I can't say for 100% sure since I'm still on the preview, but my W7 installation has been backed up and saved for rolling back the entire time, with the option for me to delete it. Seems to be a pretty well done feature so I doubt they did all of that work just to nuke it on release.

But again, no confirmation.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Your 7 Key will be the same key used for Windows 10 so i don't think you can use that key again for Windows 7. Most likely you can still go back to Windows 7 but not have both Windows 7 and 10 Activated.
> The Windows 8 upgrade is a new key. Unless Microsoft gives you a Key for Windows 10 it will be the same key.


You don't use your Windows 8 or 7 keys to activate Windows 10. The device itself is activated on your account, so if you reinstall windows 10 on that same machine once you login with you MS account it should automatically activate. So basically that machine will automatically activate until you change your motherboard or whatever Microsoft considers a "new" machine.


----------



## boot318

Is this normal? Not sure if I should install.



Kinda wish Win10 stops installing old drivers on my system (AMD drivers).


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> Is this normal? Not sure if I should install.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda wish Win10 stops installing old drivers on my system (AMD drivers).


That's RTM.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*
> 
> That's RTM.


Thanks.









I thought we weren't going to get this build till August. "Rumors of the Internet." Should've just read OP.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we weren't going to get this build till August. "Rumors of the Internet." Should've just read OP.


Only missing August by 3 days sooo...


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we weren't going to get this build till August. "Rumors of the Internet." Should've just read OP.


They said that the reason they haven't published a 10240 .ISO is because they want Insiders to test the upgrade process and not do a clean install. I'm pretty sure that's the only reason it's being pushed out early at all.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Anyone know if Microsoft will be selling keys directly? Would be nice to not have to wait on media to ship, if I can just download the .iso and use a key from them.

I know they used to do this back in the day, but I haven't done that since Windows XP actually.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Anyone know if Microsoft will be selling keys directly? Would be nice to not have to wait on media to ship, if I can just download the .iso and use a key from them.
> 
> I know they used to do this back in the day, but I haven't done that since Windows XP actually.


Will be available from the Microsoft store when it's released: http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/cat/All-Windows/categoryID.69406900


----------



## SwitchFX

After having paid attention to progress for months and playing around with various builds, all I can say is that I'll wait for Windows 11. Or whatever number they'll randomly assign to it.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwitchFX*
> 
> After having paid attention to progress for months and playing around with various builds, all I can say is that I'll wait for Windows 11. Or whatever number they'll randomly assign to it.


There most likely won't be a Windows 11.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SwitchFX*
> 
> After having paid attention to progress for months and playing around with various builds, all I can say is that I'll wait for Windows 11. Or whatever number they'll randomly assign to it.
> 
> 
> 
> There most likely won't be a Windows 11.
Click to expand...

Yeah, MS is going the Apple route, and just constantly updating one OS (Windows 10) till the end of times.


----------



## mrr9

I updated to the latest build and I'm having issues with scalling/DPI always changing when coming out of sleep or switching screens (from monitor to TV via "Windows+P").
Other than that, everything is working well:
1) Autocad 2016. 2) Photoshop. 3) Potplayer & Madvr. 4) Games: Witcher 2-3, UT4, all Blizzard games, Evil Within. 5) Biggest surprise: My Musiland Monitor 02 DAC is working perfectly.

For a free update, I cannot be happier.


----------



## Aelius

Unless they allow me to permanently decline Windows Updates of my choosing and add an option to change the god-awful flat/modern/minimalist UI nonsense, I'm sticking with my beautiful Windows 7.


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordanh517*
> 
> _Can I reinstall Windows 10 on my computer after upgrading?
> 
> Yes. Once you've upgraded to Windows 10 using the free upgrade offer, you will be able to reinstall, including a clean install, *on the same device*. You won't need to purchase Windows 10 or go back to your prior version of Windows and upgrade again.
> _


'on the same device'

What if I want to switch to a new SSD?


----------



## TrevBlu19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordanh517*
> 
> _Can I reinstall Windows 10 on my computer after upgrading?
> 
> Yes. Once you've upgraded to Windows 10 using the free upgrade offer, you will be able to reinstall, including a clean install, on the same device. You won't need to purchase Windows 10 or go back to your prior version of Windows and upgrade again.
> 
> You'll also be able to create your own installation media like a USB drive or DVD, and use that to upgrade your device or reinstall after you've upgraded._
> 
> Thats from the Microsoft FAQ as it seems that many people keep asking this.
> 
> You HAVE to use the upgrade to get Windows 10, but after that your key will be usable for a clean install.


Can you join the insider program again after this?


----------



## amra88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> Unless they allow me to permanently decline Windows Updates of my choosing _and_ add an option to change the god-awful flat/modern/minimalist UI nonsense, I'm sticking with my beautiful Windows 7.


For the updates part, you can do that via Powershell... Download the PSWindowsUpdate module (here), install it, load the module (this part can be a pain), get the updates list by GetWUList and the proceed to hide the ones you want...


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jordanh517*
> 
> _Can I reinstall Windows 10 on my computer after upgrading?
> 
> Yes. Once you've upgraded to Windows 10 using the free upgrade offer, you will be able to reinstall, including a clean install, *on the same device*. You won't need to purchase Windows 10 or go back to your prior version of Windows and upgrade again.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 'on the same device'
> 
> What if I want to switch to a new SSD?
Click to expand...

MS defines a motherboard change as a new system, changing the SSD will not invalidate the key







.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jordanh517*
> 
> _Can I reinstall Windows 10 on my computer after upgrading?
> 
> Yes. Once you've upgraded to Windows 10 using the free upgrade offer, you will be able to reinstall, including a clean install, *on the same device*. You won't need to purchase Windows 10 or go back to your prior version of Windows and upgrade again.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 'on the same device'
> 
> What if I want to switch to a new SSD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS defines a motherboard change as a new system, changing the SSD will not invalidate the key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I guess when you switch for a new motherboard, it means you need to call MS to transfer license. Just like car license?


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> MS defines a motherboard change as a new system, changing the SSD will not invalidate the key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So that is for those WITH keys (Win7/8.1). I actually ask this question as a 'Insider'. I have Win10 for weeks now on my HTPC, and want to switch from HDD to SSD soon. I don't want to clone!

Win10 seems to be activated but what about the key, how to retrieve? 'slmgr -dlv' doesn't show me a key either.


----------



## Wezzor

Can I reserve Windows 10 somehow on the microsoft page?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> MS defines a motherboard change as a new system, changing the SSD will not invalidate the key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So that is for those WITH keys (Win7/8.1). I actually ask this question as a 'Insider'. I have Win10 for weeks now on my HTPC, and want to switch from HDD to SSD soon. I don't want to clone!
> 
> Win10 seems to be activated but what about the key, how to retrieve? 'slmgr -dlv' doesn't show me a key either.
Click to expand...

From some of the posts i have read on here insider keys are tied to your MS account so you *should* be able to install Windows and sign into your account and be activated.


----------



## EinZerstorer

so, what happens if your mb dies? or you decide to upgrade as I'm looking at doing ?

can we still use our w7 keys after updating as well?

say I don't like 10 or want to use the w7 key I have now ( valid ms retail copy ) on another system ?


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> so, what happens if your mb dies? or you decide to upgrade as I'm looking at doing ?
> 
> can we still use our w7 keys after updating as well?
> 
> say I don't like 10 or want to use the w7 key I have now ( valid ms retail copy ) on another system ?


I have been through 4 different motherboard burnouts in the past 2 years and each time was a piece of cake. Only have to do the activation over the phone and the system will ask you how many machines you gave this copy of windows installed, Answer one and it gets activated. Several years ago was the only time I had to talk to a real person and it was the same procedure.

They will know if you have it on more than one machine.


----------



## EinZerstorer

But will upgrading invalidate my w7 key? or can I re use it on another system.


----------



## somethingname

Whats the best Nvidia driver for Windows 10 I just installed it and it's different omg


----------



## Coolio831

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> But will upgrading *invalidate* my w7 key? or can I re use it on another system.


No it will not. I just reverted back to 8.1 using my 8.1 key. Although for a second i did thought my window 8.1 key had been upgraded to 10. But as i've been reading, Its actually tied to your microsoft account.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somethingname*
> 
> Whats the best Nvidia driver for Windows 10 I just installed it and it's different omg


353.30 so far so good.


----------



## gooface

I have this on my Surface 3 and my 2nd desktop and so far so good, waiting for Creative to release drivers though is killing me since they pushed them back to next month... I hope Clevo releases drivers soon for my laptop. I want to get out of windows 8.1 asap, I think I will re-install 10 on my devices on the 29th again.


----------



## darisito

Is there any known way of installing the RTM build without currently being one of the insiders (although having been one)?

Also, hasn't been said that the download would be only disabled for 24 hours?


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WolfssFang*
> 
> So how is everyone's gaming experience been on windows 10? Have any of your games not worked due to drivers etc.... I really want to do a clean install of windows/wipe my drives and having to wait another two weeks is killing me D:
> 
> 
> 
> No issues yet with any games I play, old and new. Only glitches relating to gaming was a bad League of Legends Patch (5.5) that broke Windows 10 compadibility that they fixed, and VSR needing a couple extra steps to get working on my R9 280.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> List of old games:
> - Starcraft Brood War
> - Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne
> - Counter Strike Source
> - Need for Speed Most Wanted
> 
> List of last 10 years games:
> - Crysis
> - Crysis 2
> - Left4Dead2
> - Dirt 2 & 3
> - Battlefield Bad Company 2
> - Battlefield 3
> - League of Legends
> - Firefall
> - Starcraft II
> 
> Also all emulators work so far, PSX, PSX2, ePSX, Dolphin, Project 64
Click to expand...

I installed 10 back in February and had a few problems with some multiplayer games which were reliant on Steam, can't remember what the issue was but it would crash the game 5 minutes in. TF2 and Chivalry suffered from it badly.

Anyone know if that's fixed?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> MS defines a motherboard change as a new system, changing the SSD will not invalidate the key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


But then you just call their automated line, punch some buttons, and they light up the key on the new motherboard.










Sometimes you have to talk to a real person and tell them _"Yea, board died, still me."_


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somethingname*
> 
> Whats the best Nvidia driver for Windows 10 I just installed it and it's different omg


353.49


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> But then you just call their automated line, punch some buttons, and they light up the key on the new motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you have to talk to a real person and tell them _"Yea, board died, still me."_


I've told them I changed out everything except the hard drive and they still reactivated it. That's one thing I won't fault Microsoft for is understanding that PC hardware changes.


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I've told them I changed out everything except the hard drive and they still reactivated it. That's one thing I won't fault Microsoft for is understanding that PC hardware changes.


Can confirm, I have never had an issue calling them up and telling them that the key I am using is still only used on one PC, not across multiple PC's.


----------



## gigafloppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> waiting for Creative to release drivers though is killing me since they pushed them back to next month...


If you think august is bad, proper drivers for the Soundblaster X-Fi cards are scheduled for October! Worse yet, I don't even know if my Via VT2021 integrated sound will support Windows 10. So basically no sound guaranteed if I would upgrade right now.

And what about printers? Does anybody have an older Canon Pixma printer working in Windows 10? The latest drivers on the Canon website are for Windows 8.1...


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigafloppy*
> 
> If you think august is bad, proper drivers for the Soundblaster X-Fi cards are scheduled for October! Worse yet, I don't even know if my Via VT2021 integrated sound will support Windows 10. So basically no sound guaranteed if I would upgrade right now.
> 
> And what about printers? Does anybody have an older Canon Pixma printer working in Windows 10? The latest drivers on the Canon website are for Windows 8.1...


I had an X-Fi on my 2nd PC and just got the Creative Sound Blaster Z for it because I don't trust Creative to deliver support for the older cards, that and I was sick of having to use PCI slots that blocked GPUs in my builds. Look for the manufacture site when win 10 officially launches, heck you might be able to use 8.1 drivers on the VIA card... also it might work with the printer.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

On my touchscreen laptop I hate windows 8.1. It gives my headaches. Everything feels much harder to do. I want to pull up my calculator so I click on the start and boom metro fills the screen with all of its pictures. I loved the old tree list for this stuff. Get my calculator up and half way through using it their is a brief freeze and my calculator closes. I just pulled out my phone to figure it out.

Having used it for months I still don't like 8.1. Hoping 10 will be better.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> On my touchscreen laptop I hate windows 8.1. It gives my headaches. Everything feels much harder to do. I want to pull up my calculator so I click on the start and boom metro fills the screen with all of its pictures. I loved the old tree list for this stuff. Get my calculator up and half way through using it their is a brief freeze and my calculator closes. I just pulled out my phone to figure it out.
> 
> Having used it for months I still don't like 8.1. Hoping 10 will be better.


Press Start and Type: Calc and Press: Enter and you Calculator much faster then in Windows 7.


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> On my touchscreen laptop I hate windows 8.1. It gives my headaches. Everything feels much harder to do. I want to pull up my calculator so I click on the start and boom metro fills the screen with all of its pictures. I loved the old tree list for this stuff. Get my calculator up and half way through using it their is a brief freeze and my calculator closes. I just pulled out my phone to figure it out.
> 
> Having used it for months I still don't like 8.1. Hoping 10 will be better.


my 2 in 1 is the only one set for the upgrade atm.

i've been running 10 on a desktop since october. i am pretty sure we both will be quite happy.

ud


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Press Start and Type: Calc and Press: Enter and you Calculator much faster then in Windows 7.


Winkey+r, Type calc, same thing in windows 7 without removing your hands from the keyboard.


----------



## uddarts

i just click start program and calculater icon it was right there in ten.

the way it should have been.









ud


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Winkey+r, Type calc, same thing in windows 7 without removing your hands from the keyboard.


Yeah but people refuse to get used to new style. They like the old start menu with mouse.


----------



## Mercyflush64

So if you are part of the insider program do you get to download the final release version now or will you have to format your computer once the official release date comes?


----------



## Jordanh517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevBlu19*
> 
> Can you join the insider program again after this?


Yes but you will always need to be on the insider version. (not sure if/when they will be closing the insider registration)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> So if you are part of the insider program do you get to download the final release version now or will you have to format your computer once the official release date comes?


It's the final version. however you will continue to get the newest updates first.


----------



## taafe

Hope we get noticeable performance in gaming, is that to much to ask?


----------



## Blubird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Hope we get noticeable performance in gaming, is that to much to ask?


Yes, how dare you demand good gaming.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blubird*
> 
> Yes, how dare you demand good gaming.


Well I am!


----------



## Mercyflush64

Rats, just remembered I opted out if the insider program last week. I'll have to wait for release day now.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Well, installed on my HP laptop. Two problems, neither my pin number or finger print options work to sign into windows. Both say I have entered the wrong password. The only way I can sign in is with the password option.









Strangely enough, I just reset my pin number, and now both the finger print option and pin number option work. Go figure!


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Hope we get noticeable performance in gaming, is that to much to ask?


Current games won't be affected positively by Windows 10. Only future games with native DX12 support will get the benefit. I don't know though if Windows 10 will be smoother with less hiccups, lags etc thus giving some "smoothness" to older games.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Current games won't be affected positively by Windows 10. Only future games with native DX12 support will get the benefit. I don't know though if Windows 10 will be smoother with less hiccups, lags etc thus giving some "smoothness" to older games.


False.

dx12's basic functionality through gpu's will offer a performance gain.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> False.
> 
> dx12's basic functionality through gpu's will offer a performance gain.


Then why don't benchmarks show that? FPS in Windows 8.1 and Windows 10 are about the same with negligible % difference, even on DirectX 12 GPU's.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Then why don't benchmarks show that? FPS in Windows 8.1 and Windows 10 are about the same with negligible % difference, even on DirectX 12 GPU's.


maybe you're reading the wrong benchmarks.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2949894/windows/windows-10-vs-windows-8-performance-benchmarks-show-a-close-battle-for-fastest.html


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> maybe you're reading the wrong benchmarks.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2949894/windows/windows-10-vs-windows-8-performance-benchmarks-show-a-close-battle-for-fastest.html


In the last non RTM build when I ran few game benchmarks I got same performance as in 8.1 I don't see how older DX11 and DX9 can benefit from DX12 since they do not support it.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> maybe you're reading the wrong benchmarks.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2949894/windows/windows-10-vs-windows-8-performance-benchmarks-show-a-close-battle-for-fastest.html


Quote:


> Conclusion
> 
> Windows 10 seems to offer basically no relevant performance advantage over Windows 8 in mainstream tests


Those benchmarks show a very close tie in games too. So... what was your point??? At the end of the article it said:
Quote:


> And, again, let's not forget that Windows 10 ushers in DirectX 12, which should very much yield significant performance increases *in games that support it*.


----------



## gigafloppy

DX12 has zero impact on existing (DX9/11) games. As far as I know right now only the 3dmark API overhead test and Star swarm use dx12.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigafloppy*
> 
> DX12 has zero impact on existing (DX9/11) games. As far as I know right now only the 3dmark API overhead test and Star swarm use dx12.


Think with AMD DX11 will be better. Nvidias DX11 is already good enough.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigafloppy*
> 
> DX12 has zero impact on existing (DX9/11) games. As far as I know right now only the 3dmark API overhead test and Star swarm use dx12.


When I run The Witcher 3 and Project Cars in Win 10 I am seeing a 5~10 fps improvement over Win 7. Whether it's simply the OS or the Drivers taking advantage of optimizations DX12 offer I don't know but I am sure that DX11 games do benefit from Win10.


----------



## Anusha

wonder how the new product key will be delivered.

as of build 10240, if you are upgrading from an already activated Window 7/8/8.1 (using ISO created from ESD file), it will activate just fine. but when I checked the product key after upgrade, it is the same old "public" windows 10 key offered to the insiders.

if you try to clean install build 10240 with that key, it will not activate however.

Windows 10 won't install with the Windows 7/8/8.1 key btw.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Think with AMD DX11 will be better. Nvidias DX11 is already good enough.


source on that?


----------



## vgfaces

Idc if I get hate for it but I'm hyped for Windows 10.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vgfaces*
> 
> Idc if I get hate for it but I'm hyped for Windows 10.


The only reason I'm not is that I just formatted my computer and reinstalled 200 games and I know I'll want to do a clean install after release.


----------



## vgfaces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> The only reason I'm not is that I just formatted my computer and reinstalled 200 games and I know I'll want to do a clean install after release.


I know the struggle haha. That's the only thing I'm really not looking forward to


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigafloppy*
> 
> DX12 has zero impact on existing (DX9/11) games. As far as I know right now only the 3dmark API overhead test and Star swarm use dx12.


try again.

or at least don't spread misinformation.


----------



## Leyaena

It's not misinformation.
DirectX 12 is nothing more than an API.

If an application calls the DX9/DX11 API's, you can put whatever code you want in the DX12 API, it won't execute since it simply won't get called.
If DX9/DX11 games see a performance boost in windows 10, and I'm pretty sure they will, it's because of changes in OS overhead etc, not because of DirectX 12.


----------



## ATISTANG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> if you UPGRADE then your current windows 7 key will be used for the windows 10 copy. in order to legally dual boot with legitimate copies you would have to purchase a copy of windows 10 outright and keep your windows 7 as is.


so my question is, if I take the upgrade, then go to reformat later on. If I pop in the win7 disc, will I just install windows7 and be able to use it just fine? Or is something going to happen with the online registration of the cd key and throw a flag because it is for win10 and I am on win7?

Also, will I be able to reformat to either OS?


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> The only reason I'm not is that I just formatted my computer and reinstalled 200 games and I know I'll want to do a clean install after release.


You can drag and drop Steam. Put the Steam folder in on a separate HDD and clean install. After the clean install you can just drag-and-copy Steam back at the same location. You can just shortcut Steam from there or download the Steam.exe file and show the program to the installation location where you have Steam. It is going to work like nothing has happened (and you don't have to re-download the games).

Origin works like that also.


----------



## K62-RIG

Just updated from windows 8.1 to windows 10 and all good so far. I don't have any hardware that isn't working so that is a plus.


----------



## Anarion

On my system everythign works too. Note that you can use drivers which are made for Windows 8 in Windows 10 as well. I did that with my Asus Xonar D2 sound card as there no official W10 drivers. I used the W8.1 and they work fine.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> lol srsly. I don't even know how its an issue at this point with Win 10. But hey if he doesn't like it, he can stay with that perfect Windows 7 you guys here love soo much. Switched from 7 to 8 and never looked back. 8.1 was even better and much faster especially when you consider all the main admin settings are one right click away from the start button on taskbar. But lets not turn this into a Windows 8 v Win 7 thread again.


yep, I upgraded to 8 for 15 bucks on launch day, never had 1 issue, i prefer right clicking the start menu anyway easier to get what i want quicker. and boot times... holy crap so fast with 8, blew me away lol









upgrading to 10 as soon as i can too


----------



## luckyduck

Is it weird that I keep checking windows updates for Windows 10, knowing full well that it won't be released till the 29th, lol?


----------



## Thetbrett

I did an update and now have the w10 reminder on my taskbar. Any benefit to reserving?


----------



## sugiik

are my document folders moved like other previous windows upgrade ?
are there ways to put things on previous my document to current after upgrade ?


----------



## H_C_L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> are my document folders moved like other previous windows upgrade ?
> are there ways to put things on previous my document to current after upgrade ?


Change the default location out of the system drive to maybe another disk or partition, the new location will stay the same even after the upgrade. That's what happened to me, at least.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I did an update and now have the w10 reminder on my taskbar. Any benefit to reserving?


Oh for sure. You want to be one of the first before they sell out and you have to wait.


----------



## Toan

Should I be worried about this?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Oh for sure. You want to be one of the first before they sell out and you have to wait.


wait for an online update?


----------



## PandaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> Should I be worried about this?


Nope, you don't need to.


----------



## SystemTech

So ive been running the Tech preview as my primary OS on my desktop since November and i must say, i have never looked back. Only 4 issues that ive had which 2 are driver related ie the Manufacturers are not onboard as the windows drivers work better that yours......
That being my G930s were funky for a few days after i updated my LGS to the latest version. I have now had to uninstall it to use G930s which means my G510S and G500s are boring.
I didnt have EN-US language pack installed so went for 2 months without updates till i fixed it







- This is the only legitimate bug i have
Moving from a HD6990 to a R9 390 and using an ancient 9500GT in the interim which the Nvidia drivers dont detect and if they do im stuck at 640x480 and cannot change it. Windows std driver work great in windows but are not correct for any games. Again, an Nvidia issue as i have tons of driver issues on my Win xp HTPC running a 610GTS
A few of my apps dont start with windows even though set so (dropbox, Afterburner)
AS for the rest of windows 10

I LOVE IT. Best of 7 and 8 combined into 10
Cannot wait for the release so my works laptop can be upgraded from 8.1:thumb:


----------



## epic1337

how large is the fresh install? win8.1 is around 24GB for the full retail version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> Should I be worried about this?


oh my gosh Microsoft went bonkers!







(why don't we have a mindblown emoticon?)


----------



## Thetbrett

mah, reserved a copy anyway. Just looked and I have 7 pro which is a plus I guess.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> Should I be worried about this?


Take one out to install.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> Should I be worried about this?


I think on Tuesday the 28th NVIDIA will be releasing there first official driver for Win10 and this will include stable SLI Functionality. Also a fix for Dual monitor flickering.


----------



## clerick

I wonder how you'd convert to a windows 10 key from 8 if you upgade early using the 10240 RTM disk. As far as i know that activates the windows build key, wont let you convert your old one...


----------



## K62-RIG

I have just installed Windows 10 64 bit build 10240 (which I believe is the final build and RTM version) and I am running 2 GTX 960s in SLI without a problem. The NVIDIA Driver is 353.54.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> I wonder how you'd convert to a windows 10 key from 8 if you upgade early using the 10240 RTM disk. As far as i know that activates the windows build key, wont let you convert your old one...


I'm not so sure you can. Everything I have read said you either had to have the preview installed and be in the insider program by a certain date or upgrade an existing win7 or 8.1. Once you upgrade the os then you can fresh install with that key.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Nice. Going to do a clean install and wipe all the accumulated software crud from my comp, since it's been slowing down noticeably of late.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Nice. Going to do a clean install and wipe all the accumulated software crud from my comp, since it's been slowing down noticeably of late.


I just did a clean install of 8.1 since I got a new 500gb 850 Evo, hoping to avoid installing much so I can just do an upgrade and roll with it. Really don't want to have to clean install again.


----------



## thrgk

Wait so nvidea does not have sli support for 10 yet? Also I wasn't on the preview builds so if I install the rtm it won't convert my current 8 key ?


----------



## K62-RIG

As I mentioned on Page 20. I am using 353.54 with 2 GTX 960s in SLI and windows 10 without a problem.


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I'm not so sure you can. Everything I have read said you either had to have the preview installed and be in the insider program by a certain date or upgrade an existing win7 or 8.1. Once you upgrade the os then you can fresh install with that key.


Yea, I think i'll just wait till 29th instead of risking my main rig update problems.


----------



## NuclearPeace

So we all know it releases tomorrow, well, at least for people in the New World. How are NVIDIA drivers? Will my network drivers still work? Any improvement in older games because of WDDM 2.0?


----------



## ImJJames

Been using Windows 10 RTM (10240) since it was released on my laptop. I am impressed. And I am a huge Window 8.1 fan boy.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearPeace*
> 
> So we all know it releases tomorrow, well, at least for people in the New World. How are NVIDIA drivers? Will my network drivers still work? Any improvement in older games because of WDDM 2.0?


I thought it was the 29th


----------



## thrgk

What's the difference between the OEM version and regular version I can buy at staples ? Does the OEM only can be installed once?

Also is there a legit step by step how to do a clean ibstaol? None of the ones I found work they all stall up during initial boot of win 10


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What's the difference between the OEM version and regular version I can buy at staples ? Does the OEM only can be installed once?
> 
> Also is there a legit step by step how to do a clean ibstaol? None of the ones I found work they all stall up during initial boot of win 10


OEM Versions are non transferrable while the ratail is. That is my understanding of it. So if you guy an OEM then two years later do a CPU/MOBO/RAM upgrade your supposed to get a new one. With retail you can transfer that license to the new hardware (Device in this instance).


----------



## thrgk

Ah. So will the retail version be out next week? Amazon says August 30


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah. So will the retail version be out next week? Amazon says August 30


I would buy OEM and save money. I use the same OEM key until the next windows is released.

Officially it launches the 29th so it's weird that Amazon is doing that. Maybe physical media is launching later.


----------



## thrgk

Where can I buy OEM on Wednesday ? Maybe Microsoft will do pc download version for then ?


----------



## thrgk

8.1


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> 8.1


Just reserve your copy the normal way and you don't have to buy anything. Why buy when its free?


----------



## thrgk

How do you reserve for free. I want to do a clean install that's why I was going to buy?


----------



## NuclearPeace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I thought it was the 29th


Is it? I had thought it was the 26th... Awkward...


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How do you reserve for free. I want to do a clean install that's why I was going to buy?


As I understand it. Once you upgrade you have your 10 key which replaces your 8.1Key. Then you can do a full clean install for the life of the device. Not sure how the keys really work but you can clean install once you have updated.

To reserve use the window icon in the notification area. If you don't have it make sure you have IE enabled and fully update windows using windows update. If it still doesnt work you can google the text to put in a .bat to make it appear. You may not get it on the 29th but it will be free. I think 100 bucks is worth a little extra wait. 200 for pro retail.


----------



## thrgk

yea for sure, I just installed and am currently on Windows 10 RTM, but it wont let me activate, maybe because I did a clean install? Its so much different the upgrade system than before


----------



## netuser

I just did an upgrade from Windows 7 Home Premium to Windows 10 Home RTM and unfortunately was not activated. Will I have to reinstall Windows 7 to activate via Windows update on or after July 29th? How long will Windows 10 stay useable without being activated?


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> yea for sure, I just installed and am currently on Windows 10 RTM, but it wont let me activate, maybe because I did a clean install? Its so much different the upgrade system than before


did you install using your microsoft account?

i'm guessing you used an unofficial iso. that may be the problem. i remember something that you had to do the 10240 upgrade through an exiting install only.

ud


----------



## Orici

Well, it's not out on Dreamspark yet.


----------



## Geriden

So will doing this update cause me to loose all my applications and game installs (game saves etc)

Or will my stuff all function as per normal?


----------



## kx11




----------



## thrgk

So on the 29th, I will take the Win 10 update, it should convert my Ultimate Win 8 to Ultimate Win 10, and then I should be able to download ISO, and do a clean install and activate using my old key?


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So on the 29th, I will take the Win 10 update, it should convert my Ultimate Win 8 to Ultimate Win 10, and then I should be able to download ISO, and do a clean install and activate using my old key?


you will get a new serial key, you will be able to find it using a serial key finder program or maybe Microsoft will allow you to see it under the settings somewheres then yes you use that key on the Microsoft site to download the iso. Also you will get windows 10 professional their is no windows 10 ultimate.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So on the 29th, I will take the Win 10 update, it should convert my Ultimate Win 8 to Ultimate Win 10, and then I should be able to download ISO, and do a clean install and activate using my old key?


They have already posted that the 29th they will begin staggering the release for download so the servers don't get bogged down. So don't be upset if it may even take a few days to get access to download it.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Looks forward to updating. I know I'm the only one but I hate the new start menu. Going to miss the apps menu on my desktop.


----------



## Emu105

Guys i got 10240 ISO on a USB and did the upgrade but I'm not sure whats going on my PC restarts by its self randomly .... Weird glitches Not sure whats going on.


----------



## kx11

fresh install

never upgrade


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> fresh install
> 
> never upgrade


You can't fresh install it unless you wanna lose the free upgrade and buy the retail DVD. You need to upgrade from inside 7/8 in order to get it free then you can create your bootable USB/DVD from inside 10 and with it you can then clean install it. This has been officially stated by MS. I guess it's not a problem it just adds one more step to the process.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> You can't fresh install it unless you wanna lose the free upgrade and buy the retail DVD. You need to upgrade from inside 7/8 in order to get it free then you can create your bootable USB/DVD from inside 10 and with it you can then clean install it. This has been officially stated by MS. I guess it's not a problem it just adds one more step to the process.


ah , so i should upgrade then after activating windows 10 i can make a bootable USB ?! cool idea


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> ah , so i should upgrade then after activating windows 10 i can make a bootable USB ?! cool idea


This is what the official Windows 10 FAQ says you can check it.


----------



## StrongForce

I'm gonna wait and see how it goes, then buy a 500gb SSD and install it on and that will be my main drive, would be nice to figure out a way to boot I still have an old win 8 install on an HDD.. with that Asus mobo it's nice I can just select from the BIOS which to boot, but would be nicer even if a program let me choose at startup (free 1)


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> ah , so i should upgrade then after activating windows 10 i can make a bootable USB ?! cool idea


The times that I have upgraded my OS after the install it will give you the option to create an ISO or bootable thumb drive.


----------



## clerick

WDDM 2.0 is pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> WDDM 2.0 is pretty damn sweet.


Is it DX11 or Project Cars runs with DX12 patch?

EDIT D3D11 it says on both on the OSD. But why GPU is not running at 99% usage ? Last time I checked that game my GPU was running at 99%.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> WDDM 2.0 is pretty damn sweet.


Bathurst! Best track in the world!!


----------



## fonzye

The best windows ever







!


----------



## DirtySocks

Having issues with Nvidia control panel. After installing newest driver yesterday which was 353.30. Nvcp has disappeared...................


----------



## kx11

well that new nvidia driver is breaking gpus left and right


----------



## nyk20z3

I thought you didn't have to do a fresh install for win 10 it was suppose to just update and that's it ?


----------



## kx11

some people reported getting the installation upgrade ahead of official date


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> well that new nvidia driver is breaking gpus left and right


It made my GPU run at 1230Mhz.
At first it would idle but after a restart or a load it would just stay there.


----------



## kx11

welp that Windows.BT folder is now 6.31gb


----------



## kx11

everyone try this method and hopefully your OS will start windows 10 update

open cmd as admin then type *wuauclt.exe /updatenow*

go to windows update and hopefully it'll start updating


----------



## BradleyW

Once Win 10 is DL'ed, how do I do a complete fresh install?

Thank yar!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> everyone try this method and hopefully your OS will start windows 10 update
> 
> open cmd as admin then type *wuauclt.exe /updatenow*
> 
> go to windows update and hopefully it'll start updating


Nope, didn't work


----------



## MPIXAPP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> everyone try this method and hopefully your OS will start windows 10 update
> 
> open cmd as admin then type *wuauclt.exe /updatenow*
> 
> go to windows update and hopefully it'll start updating


Worked for me! Thanks a ton.


----------



## thanos999

anybody no what time windows 10 is released in the uk?


----------



## Buzzin92

Apparently 5AM for us in the UK, not confirmed though.


----------



## white118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> everyone try this method and hopefully your OS will start windows 10 update
> 
> open cmd as admin then type *wuauclt.exe /updatenow*
> 
> go to windows update and hopefully it'll start updating


if this doesnt work, delete everything in C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download and type in command again and it should work, or at least it did for me


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Apparently 5AM for us in the UK, not confirmed though.


ok thanks


----------



## manolith

It works lol


----------



## Xoriam

won't let me start


----------



## Mercyflush64

Worked for me. If they are going for a UTC time zone release and with daylight savings it is midnight there so may be why I just got the d/l accepted.


----------



## xundeadgenesisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> if this doesnt work, delete everything in C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download and type in command again and it should work, or at least it did for me


Worked like a charm. + rep


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> fresh install
> 
> never upgrade


Myth of the inexperienced, just IMO. You may have had bad experiences, but I and I'm sure plenty of others haven't. I've carried the same Windows installation across 3 system upgrades before.


----------



## manolith

Typing this from windows 10. + rep!


----------



## aviationfrk

Quote:


> if this doesnt work, delete everything in C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download and type in command again and it should work, or at least it did for me


Works for me as well thanks!


----------



## Xoriam




----------



## Cool Mike

Waitng for my preordered Win 10 CD from Newegg Business. They are saying available for ship tomorrow the 29th.

I want to do a clean install.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> if this doesnt work, delete everything in C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download and type in command again and it should work, or at least it did for me


Worked for me! Thank you!


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Worked for me! Thank you!


great tip!!!worked here


----------



## RobotDevil666

So how can we do a clean install, i do not want to upgrade


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Waitng for my preordered Win 10 CD from Newegg Business. They are saying available for ship tomorrow the 29th.
> 
> I want to do a clean install.


Everyone has the option for a clean install. The update will download and after the install it will ask if you want to burn an iso to disk or to a thumb drive. Start over with a clean install.


----------



## manolith

i believe that you can also make a dvd or a flash drive and can do a clean install that way.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> if this doesnt work, delete everything in C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download and type in command again and it should work, or at least it did for me


.
is there a space in the command, and also, does windows have to be up to date for this? Because i delete whats in the folder, and it just gets filled instantly back up with files.

I did a fresh install of win8.1 yesterday is why I'm asking


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> So how can we do a clean install, i do not want to upgrade


You have to upgrade your existing OS first using either an ISO of Windows 10 or through Windows Update. If off of an ISO, just run setup.exe and follow the prompts. DO NOT at any time enter a product key if it asks for one. After the upgrade is complete and you are activated, you can then go back and do a clean install and wipe the entire drive. Upon re installation, you will still be activated. This is done by your HWID being stored with Microsoft for that specific machine you upgrade. Hence the "life of the device" license.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Just a heads up for anyone who is upgrading, but would like to backup their data (not via an image of the drive) to something like a NAS or external drive, before doing an update/clean install:

FreeFileSync

The thing is a damn godsend for situations like this since it will compare between two folders for any same/existing files, and will only backup/restore what isn't there (does both ways).


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone who is upgrading, but would like to backup their data (not via an image of the drive) to something like a NAS or external drive, before doing an update/clean install:
> 
> FreeFileSync
> 
> The thing is a damn godsend for situations like this since it will compare between two folders for any same/existing files, and will only backup/restore what isn't there (does both ways).


Thanks for the Link! ill have to check that out sometime.

For the sake of the UPGRADE, When I decide to go for it, ill be unplugging my data drives all together. I don't think I can trust Micro$oft for this.


----------



## jprovido

when will the update be up? can't wait <3


----------



## Cool Mike

Thank you the info. You just saved me $. REP


----------



## BenRK

I have surprisingly little I need to back up. Any project I'm working on syncs to a cloud backup service automatically. Most of my game saves are synced to Steams save cloud service thing. Any program I need I can easily redownload. All the product keys for anything that needs it are saved on my external hard drive. Heck, even my music is backed up online.

I'm both glad for and scared of cloud storage stuff. I wouldn't save anything with personal info on a cloud storage service, but game saves and project directories? No problem there.


----------



## Mattousai

Downloading on my desktop and laptop.









+rep


----------



## manolith

the new browser is pretty good. i like it.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Myth of the inexperienced, just IMO. You may have had bad experiences, but I and I'm sure plenty of others haven't. I've carried the same Windows installation across 3 system upgrades before.


I just cannot be bothered to do a clean install. I've gone from windows 7 to 8.1 with zero issues. I assume the upgrade to 10 will be the same.


----------



## Emu105

So the people that upgraded what build is it 10240?? Thanks!


----------



## Mercyflush64

I am completely lost on where to look so I can make a clean install disc.


----------



## bucdan

Any issues with 8.1 drivers failing on Windows 10?


----------



## MPIXAPP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> I am completely lost on where to look so I can make a clean install disc.


After upgrading, you can perform a clean install using the "Reset PC" feature ( "Settings app -> Update and Security -> Recovery ).


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> I am completely lost on where to look so I can make a clean install disc.


i believe that this should work http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-to-turn-your-windows-10-upgrade-into-an-iso/

. you need to find your product key showkeyplus works good.

i have not made an iso disk yet because my install went smooth and i had done a fresh win 7 install last week to install a new ssd. let us know if it works.


----------



## Baasha

Does anyone have a step-by-step upgrade guide/tutorial?

Do I have to disconnect all other drives except the C-drive to upgrade (i.e. a "fresh install")?

I don't see the upgrade yet - no notification.

I'm assuming I will have to install ALL programs/games etc. once the upgrade is done? My programs/games are all on other SSDs (not C-drive). What is the best way to upgrade?


----------



## Cool Mike

It has took over one hour to "get setup files". Still not done. How long does it take to download, I'm on a 60Meg connection.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Weird weird weird. All of a sudden in the Control Panel>>System and Security>>Backup and Restore (Windows 7)

There is now an option to create a system image and a recovery disc option that was not there 30 minutes ago and I looked in that section twice.

Still not the same as an install disc though.


----------



## TAr

Is windows 10 going to release at 12 am?


----------



## bucdan

The Edge browser is better than IE 11, but still somewhat finicky.


----------



## aayman_farzand

What happens if I don't have enough space on the C drive? I have like 2.2GB and want to clean install this.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> i believe that this should work http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-to-turn-your-windows-10-upgrade-into-an-iso/
> . you need to find your product key showkeyplus works good.
> 
> i have not made an iso disk yet because my install went smooth and i had done a fresh win 7 install last week to install a new ssd. let us know if it works.


This appears to have worked for me quite well (at least so far) I wa abl to create an iso from my install.esd file

Bonus, got to the install part and my old 8.1 key was no good. Tried using showkeyplus and windows 10 converted my 8.1 key to a new one. I tried that and i for through the install process up until the do or die selection before I rebooted to clean up my hard drives before a clean install. Many thanks! This does in fact work.

+1


----------



## King PWNinater

Still can't get the "Get Windows 10" app.


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> everyone try this method and hopefully your OS will start windows 10 update
> 
> open cmd as admin then type *wuauclt.exe /updatenow*
> 
> go to windows update and hopefully it'll start updating


Just tried this and is working for me. Thanks


----------



## bucdan

If I disable Adobe Flash Player in Edge, will my browsing speed be faster? It's kinda choppy browsing OCN.


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> if this doesnt work, delete everything in C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download and type in command again and it should work, or at least it did for me


Not working for me...







. I deleted the downloads and have tried the command ever which way, but still no download. I guess I have to wait like everyone else.


----------



## King PWNinater

Yo, my Internet Explorer 11 won't install, thus my Windows 10 won't install.


----------



## ondoy

downloading enterprise version now.....


















3.8GB iso download...


----------



## Buzzin92

Aww yeah :3

Just had a bunch of Nvidia crashes though, either because of unstable OC on the 750Ti (it's folding), or drivers... Just installed drivers from Nvidia website so will see how that goes.

http://imgur.com/QAiXGXO


----------



## akaTRAP

I haven't even updated the drivers for my 860m yet...............yea I might wanna do that before I install the update, huh?


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Aww yeah :3
> 
> Just had a bunch of Nvidia crashes though, either because of unstable OC on the 750Ti (it's folding), or drivers... Just installed drivers from Nvidia website so will see how that goes.
> 
> http://imgur.com/QAiXGXO


My drivers acted goofy too. Wouldn't let me reinstall. After a reboot everything worked fine.


----------



## Buzzin92

Yeah all seems to be fine now after re-installing them, still folding on the 750Ti and haven't changed the overclock either.


----------



## toxify

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> My drivers acted goofy too. Wouldn't let me reinstall. After a reboot everything worked fine.


Newest nvidia driver http://international.download.nvidia.com/Windows/353.62/353.62-desktop-win10-64bit-international.hf.exe


----------



## hyp36rmax

Can you have multiple Windows License for one email address? I have three PC's in my home waiting for updates to Windows 10 how does this work? Do we get new keys? Or does it use the existing Windows 8.1 Pro keys I have?


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxify*
> 
> http://international.download.nvidia.com/Windows/353.62/353.62-desktop-win10-64bit-international.hf.exe
> 
> Newest nvidia driver


Latest it's giving me is 353.30


----------



## toxify

I have the driver i linked installed on w10 pro right now


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Latest it's giving me is 353.30


me, too, though I'm on a mobile GPU.


----------



## toxify




----------



## caliking420

Anyone else attempting Nvidia surround with Windows 10?.. I'm getting mixed results as expected.

First obvious difference is the labeling of the vram.

Win8.1, notice the 3.4gb vram


Win10 notice the 6.7gb vram


same settings. so they basically doubled the vram usage and showed that. But its still the first day, so its a step in the right direction if you ask me.

Over all i see my gpu's stuck at 99% while in 8.1 i would get fluctuations between 70-99%. While i get weird 12 fps hangs in Win10.


----------



## Buzzin92

Wasn't DX12 supposed to do something funky with VRAM like be able to combine them?


----------



## NuclearPeace

So if I update my computer, will my existing NVIDIA drivers (353.30 w/ Windows 8.1 x64) work or will I have to uninstall the old Windows 8.1 ones and get ones that are compatible with Windows 10?


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Wasn't DX12 supposed to do something funky with VRAM like be able to combine them?


iirc only if the developer programs the game to work in that way. It isn't that way by default.


----------



## akaTRAP

My installation was stuck on "Preparing for Installation" for a good while. Now it's redownloading -__-


----------



## kx11

if anyone wants the ISO

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10iso


----------



## Yor_

So, now that I have upgraded to Windows 10, how do I start again CLEAN?

Edit: Mmm, OK, the ISO file.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearPeace*
> 
> So if I update my computer, will my existing NVIDIA drivers (353.30 w/ Windows 8.1 x64) work or will I have to uninstall the old Windows 8.1 ones and get ones that are compatible with Windows 10?


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/why-activate-windows-10
I read through this, but I'm still not sure myself either; difference is I'm still on Win8 vanilla.
I was always more comfortable with a clean install anyway, but I kinda need to know if I need a totally new key before I proceed with the install via ISO.


----------



## hyp36rmax

how do we find our product key for windows 10? is it the same as our windows 8.1?


----------



## akaTRAP

I can't be the only one hanging on "Preparing for Installation"............


----------



## Murlocke

Can someone tell me how to get my Win10 key? Do I NEED to upgrade first?

I d/led the official Win10 tool, it prepared my USB, but never gave me a new key. I tried the Win8.1 key but it doesn't work. I'd like to avoid upgrading if i'm just going to do a full format.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to get my Win10 key? Do I NEED to upgrade first?
> 
> I d/led the official Win10 tool, it prepared my USB, but never gave me a new key. I tried the Win8.1 key but it doesn't work. I'd like to avoid upgrading if i'm just going to do a full format.


Haven't got a key from 3 devices that I upgraded either.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Haven't got a key from 3 devices that I upgraded either.


So they are handing out tools and ISOs that are completely useless?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Haven't got a key from 3 devices that I upgraded either.
> 
> 
> 
> So they are handing out tools and ISOs that are completely useless?
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure they're just delayed, I'm in no rush to update this month anyway. Don't like getting OSs when they just release, waiting a month or so is best IMO.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to get my Win10 key? Do I NEED to upgrade first?
> 
> I d/led the official Win10 tool, it prepared my USB, but never gave me a new key. I tried the Win8.1 key but it doesn't work. I'd like to avoid upgrading if i'm just going to do a full format.


Upgrade to Windows 10. It will convert your old windows version key with a brand new key. But the sneaky old farts at Microsoft have it hidden and buried. Search for this software ShowKeyPlus(Version 1.0.5655).zip It will give you all of the info that you need, old key and the newly converted key. I tested it myself on a reinstall and it accepted the new key, old win 8 key was not accepted anymore for Windows 10.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Upgrade to Windows 10. It will convert your old windows version key with a brand new key. But the sneaky old farts at Microsoft have it hidden and buried. Search for this software ShowKeyPlus(Version 1.0.5655).zip It will give you all of the info that you need, old key and the newly converted key. I tested it myself on a reinstall and it accepted the new key, old win 8 key was not accepted anymore for Windows 10.


Ah yea, that was my next step. Thanks for confirming it works.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Upgrade to Windows 10. It will convert your old windows version key with a brand new key. But the sneaky old farts at Microsoft have it hidden and buried. Search for this software ShowKeyPlus(Version 1.0.5655).zip It will give you all of the info that you need, old key and the newly converted key. I tested it myself on a reinstall and it accepted the new key, old win 8 key was not accepted anymore for Windows 10.


So basically, it will show you the currently used Windows license key - which you can re-use if you want to re-install?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to get my Win10 key? Do I NEED to upgrade first?
> 
> I d/led the official Win10 tool, it prepared my USB, but never gave me a new key. I tried the Win8.1 key but it doesn't work. I'd like to avoid upgrading if i'm just going to do a full format.
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade to Windows 10. It will convert your old windows version key with a brand new key. But the sneaky old farts at Microsoft have it hidden and buried. Search for this software ShowKeyPlus(Version 1.0.5655).zip It will give you all of the info that you need, old key and the newly converted key. I tested it myself on a reinstall and it accepted the new key, old win 8 key was not accepted anymore for Windows 10.
Click to expand...

Let the lords bless you !! Thank you so much this is what I've been trying to find for the longest thank you so much!!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Magical Jelly Bean found my Win 10 key just fine and I did a clean install after that


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Let the lords bless you !! Thank you so much this is what I've been trying to find for the longest thank you so much!!


Praise the Sun!


----------



## jeffdamann

No matter what I do, I cant get the download to pass 0%, Ive been having troubles with windows update as well. Is there maybe a dropbox file or torrent somewhere of the x64 Pro Iso?

If not, anyone have any ideas as to why it is not downloading?


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Upgrade to Windows 10. It will convert your old windows version key with a brand new key. But the sneaky old farts at Microsoft have it hidden and buried. Search for this software ShowKeyPlus(Version 1.0.5655).zip It will give you all of the info that you need, old key and the newly converted key. I tested it myself on a reinstall and it accepted the new key, old win 8 key was not accepted anymore for Windows 10.


So you can download the ISO and use your Win8 to upgrade to Win10?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> I can't be the only one hanging on "Preparing for Installation"............


I was too, hit restart then it said was installing 1 item or whatever. I finally restarted then no Windows 10 installer or downloader. Ran the admin command prompt again now its downloading an 8GB update vs the previous 5.5GB...im lost and irritated. I just want windows 10


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No, the upgrade happens as an update, then you can fresh install the ISO using the new win10 key generated from the upgrade. You can't use your win8 key for fresh win10 install but if you revert back to 8 it will work for that.


----------



## Anarion

When I follow the steps above WU found a 2.7GB of W10 update and when it tried to install it it resulted in an error. Viewing the update history I can see a lot of Windows 10 Pro updates which failed.


----------



## tonyki

Running Windows 10 perfectly wow love this!!!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyki*
> 
> Running Windows 10 perfectly wow love this!!!


You're welcome for showing you to force download.


----------



## tonyki

+rep thanks lol


----------



## kx11

Media creation tool , with this tool you can generate a fresh iso for windows 10 or start the upgrade process

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## Murlocke

Can't even upgrade my 8.1.

"failed in the SAFE_OS phase with an error during BOOT operation" during install.


----------



## Kurzed

How is everyone starting the upgrade? Is it through windows update or the windows 10 app?


----------



## nyk20z3

When is the release in Germany time zone ? I am just doing the upgrade there is no reason for me to do a fresh install.


----------



## tonyki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurzed*
> 
> How is everyone starting the upgrade? Is it through windows update or the windows 10 app?


Direct download link or bypass of the waiting time


----------



## tonyki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> When is the release in Germany time zone ? I am just doing the upgrade there is no reason for me to do a fresh install.


Should be available at local midnight


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> When is the release in Germany time zone ? I am just doing the upgrade there is *no reason for me to do a fresh install*.


Minus the hundreds of beta testers who have reportedly lost upwards of 25% of gaming performance with the upgrade process. This includes people who upgraded to RTM, so there's no reason why it'd be any different with the official release. Fresh install fixes it.

Upgrades are always a bad idea. Always. You will have issues, even if they are under the hood and not noticeable for the 99%.


----------



## kx11

that media creation tool allowed the upgrade for me


----------



## Kurzed

Cool. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> that media creation tool allowed the upgrade for me


Mine fails after that. It "installs" windows 10, restarts, says there was a problem then rolls back to 8.1.

Classy microsoft. Going to have to do a clean install of 8.1, upgrade to 10, then wipe and do a fresh install of 10.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Minus the hundreds of beta testers who have reportedly lost upwards of 25% of gaming performance with the upgrade process. This includes people who upgraded to RTM, so there's no reason why it'd be any different with the official release. Fresh install fixes it.
> 
> Upgrades are always a bad idea. Always. You will have issues, even if they are under the hood and not noticeable for the 99%.


Thanks for the heads up i guess a fresh install makes more sense. I was trying to avoid re downloading a bunch of stuff =}


----------



## clerick

Good job microbone. They finally got the virtual desktop feature, but swapping desktop swaps it on all monitors, there doesn't appear to be a way of defining it to switch virtual desktops per monitor like OSX. They copied the best feature of OSX and beefed it.


----------



## Kurzed

Has anyone tried upgrading through the setup exe after mounting the ISO? I ask because it was faster for me to download the iso than to wait on the media creation tool to download the update and I'm going to need the ISO for my clean reinstall anyways.


----------



## akaTRAP

Can anyone help me delete Windows.old? It's taking up too much space on my SSD. I've changed ownership twice and it constantly asks for permission (even though I've given full control to myself) in order to delete it. I'd like my 18GB of space back, please.

EDIT: I'm having the EXACT SAME STINKING PROBLEM I DID WITH WINDOWS 8!























Whenever I plug in my cellphone (Galaxy S3) to a USB 3.0 port (the only port available), it constantly disconnects. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this? I know it's Windows 10 but I'll try literally anything at this point.


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurzed*
> 
> Has anyone tried upgrading through the setup exe after mounting the ISO? I ask because it was faster for me to download the iso than to wait on the media creation tool to download the update and I'm going to need the ISO for my clean reinstall anyways.


That's what I did a while ago. Just used the windows 7 usb/dvd tool to burn the RTM iso to my usb. Opened it to view the files and ran setup, everything worked flawlessly.


----------



## Kurzed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> Can anyone help me delete Windows.old? It's taking up too much space on my SSD. I've changed ownership twice and it constantly asks for permission (even though I've given full control to myself) in order to delete it. I'd like my 18GB of space back, please.


See if this helps

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/How-remove-Windows-old-folder


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> Can anyone help me delete Windows.old? It's taking up too much space on my SSD. I've changed ownership twice and it constantly asks for permission (even though I've given full control to myself) in order to delete it. I'd like my 18GB of space back, please.
> 
> EDIT: I'm having the EXACT SAME STINKING PROBLEM I DID WITH WINDOWS 8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I plug in my cellphone (Galaxy S3) to a USB 3.0 port (the only port available), it constantly disconnects. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this? I know it's Windows 10 but I'll try literally anything at this point.


Right click my computer, properties, disk cleanup, clean up system files, and check old windows installation.


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurzed*
> 
> See if this helps
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/How-remove-Windows-old-folder


Only gave me back 3GB.







I still can't removed the folder. I've given my direct account ownership, full control, STILL asks the account I'm using for permission and fails. *sigh*

EDIT: CCleaner worked







...............Whatever, glad it worked


----------



## Derp

The update refuses to work for me. I can force it but it will just hang on "Getting setup files" for a long time before throwing an error. Why is it so hard for Microsoft to just let people download the ISO and enter their win7/win8 keys?


----------



## Yetyhunter

How do I disable those annoying notifications on the right bottom corner ?? ,, Security center is disabled'' ,, Windows defender is disabled'' etc. They show up everytime I boot.


----------



## kx11

that's what is happening


----------



## royalkilla408

Hmmm. I tried to convert my three Windows 8 Keys to Windows 10 Keys up upgrading them on the same machine. They all generated the same key though. It doesn't seem to matter what Windows 8 key you have if its activated. I guess Microsoft only assigns one key to a machine. I wonder what happens if I change something on my PC.


----------



## Rafdal

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/insider/wiki/insider_wintp-insider_install/how-to-upgrade-from-previous-versions-of-windows/31722b30-1da9-42bb-b331-0edc4649bf43

This link should cover a lot of people here it seems..

Edit: How to: upgrade from previous versions of Windows using Windows 10 ISO file. I cant see any way people on here are having issues, I feel like a ****** compared to most of the posters and really don't think it could be any easier.


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Hmmm. I tried to convert my three Windows 8 Keys to Windows 10 Keys up upgrading them on the same machine. They all generated the same key though. It doesn't seem to matter what Windows 8 key you have if its activated. I guess Microsoft only assigns one key to a machine. I wonder what happens if I change something on my PC.


"Windows 10 handles keys differently. When you upgrade to Windows 10 via ISO or Windows Update from Windows 8.1 or Windows 7, the process registers your computers hardware, and qualifying OS with a Microsoft Product Activation Server. The device is then considered a Windows 10 device.
Subsequently anytime you re-install (or clean install) the installation checks with those servers, finds the unique installation ID and produces the validation.

The phone line for windows 10 keys should be up today, so if you change hardware I'm going to assume it works like it always has. You call the lame automated system and follow the steps to get it validated.


----------



## akaTRAP

"RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrA.exe"

Looks like I can't play Battlefield 3 online anymore........


----------



## szeged

installed just fine for me, getting everything set up now. deleting windows.old atm.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Why don't you all continue your conversations over in the Windows 10 thread. No reason to have a main thread about the subject and this mutated thread


----------



## Yetyhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> "RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrA.exe"
> 
> Looks like I can't play Battlefield 3 online anymore........


Works fine for me. Probably those usless services like security center, windows defender, action center and other crap are interfering in some way. If only I could get rid of all that


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafdal*
> 
> "Windows 10 handles keys differently. When you upgrade to Windows 10 via ISO or Windows Update from Windows 8.1 or Windows 7, the process registers your computers hardware, and qualifying OS with a Microsoft Product Activation Server. The device is then considered a Windows 10 device.
> Subsequently anytime you re-install (or clean install) the installation checks with those servers, finds the unique installation ID and produces the validation.
> 
> The phone line for windows 10 keys should be up today, so if you change hardware I'm going to assume it works like it always has. You call the lame automated system and follow the steps to get it validated.


I see. Thank you! What a waste of time installing Windows 8 couple of times lol. Even though the automated might be lame, it has worked wonders for me always. Glad still going with Windows 10.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> installed just fine for me, getting everything set up now. *deleting windows.old atm.*


i'm trying to do that , any tips ?!

edit: nvm


----------



## royalkilla408

Well. I did a clean install and everything went great. Only driver it doesn't seem to find is Marvell Controller for my motherboard. I need to find a Windows 10 version for it but I'm done for tonight. Also, need to find a newer Intel RTSe, the one on Intel site is super old, don't know if I even need it though. Windows 10 looks quite beautiful. Can't wait to keep messing with it.


----------



## Newbie2009

Hmmm, Think I will leave it a few weeks


----------



## gasoau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> installed just fine for me, getting everything set up now. *deleting windows.old atm.*
> 
> 
> 
> i'm trying to do that , any tips ?!
> 
> edit: nvm
Click to expand...

You can remove the WIndows.old and the install files Through the disk cleanup i managed to free up 10 Gb lol


----------



## jprovido

i updated my laptop it worked great I'm liking it so far.

everything seems to work the only annoying thing is I can't disable the trackpad


----------



## saeedkunna

i upgraded from 8.1 everything went great but i cant fine my casper antivirus it looks like it was deleted ,anyway do we need antivirus or windows defeander is better now?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasoau*
> 
> You can remove the WIndows.old and the install files Through the disk cleanup i managed to free up 10 Gb lol


yep this is what i did, got rid of 22gb.


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> Works fine for me. Probably those usless services like security center, windows defender, action center and other crap are interfering in some way. If only I could get rid of all that


I actually ended up fixing mine just by re-installing Punkbuster and repairing BF3 in Origin. Not sure which one did the trick, though. Now I'm trying to fix my flickering issue during death in BF3, but it looks like I have to go back to 353.62 since 353.30 keeps crashing.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Hmmm. I tried to convert my three Windows 8 Keys to Windows 10 Keys up upgrading them on the same machine. They all generated the same key though. It doesn't seem to matter what Windows 8 key you have if its activated. I guess Microsoft only assigns one key to a machine. *I wonder what happens if I change something on my PC.*


You will have to buy a new license (I assume at the full $100 or whatever they are charging).


----------



## Murlocke

Why does the start menu search suck so much? I even disabled the crappy "bing" search feature so it only searches windows. It takes forever (even on an SSD) and half the time doesn't find any results for programs I know are installed.

This is honestly a deal breaker, i'm having a very hard navigating and want the old Win7 start menu back or StartisBack for Win10. There's no "All programs" only "All Apps" which has tons of unremovable app bloat.

The UI is too contrasty, or maybe I need to adjust my theme. It's hard to see where a window is draggable or not. Programs on the taskbar blend in too much (solid black on black), which is annoying.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Anyone else with Win7 not get the option to upgrade yet?


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Why does the start menu search suck so much? I even disabled the crappy "bing" search feature so it only searches windows. It takes forever (even on an SSD) and half the time doesn't find any results for programs I know are installed.
> 
> This is honestly a deal breaker, i'm having a very hard navigating and want the old Win7 start menu back or StartisBack for Win10. There's no "All programs" only "All Apps" which has tons of unremovable app bloat.
> 
> The UI is too contrasty, or maybe I need to adjust my theme. It's hard to see where a window is draggable or not. Programs on the taskbar blend in too much (solid black on black), which is annoying.


I think the searching is weird too, and hopefully it'll get fixed soon. Having used it during preview phases it used to work flawlessly and never failed to find the programs I had installed. Quickly too, even cortana did it quickly if I told her to open them!


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You will have to buy a new license (I assume at the full $100 or whatever they are charging).


I'd assume it works like it always has as the phone registration should be up now that windows 10 has released. So you just have to go through that lame automated phone call, or in very rare cases talk to an actual person.
Quote:


> Phone Activation will only be available when Windows 10 is launched this summer.


Source

Edit: Sorry for the double post


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> Anyone else with Win7 not get the option to upgrade yet?


I don't have it aswell, legit so weird. Anyway, driver's implantation is probably terrible. So I'm staying on W7.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Why does the start menu search suck so much? I even disabled the crappy "bing" search feature so it only searches windows. It takes forever (even on an SSD) and half the time doesn't find any results for programs I know are installed.
> 
> This is honestly a deal breaker, i'm having a very hard navigating and want the old Win7 start menu back or StartisBack for Win10. There's no "All programs" only "All Apps" which has tons of unremovable app bloat.
> 
> The UI is too contrasty, or maybe I need to adjust my theme. It's hard to see where a window is draggable or not. Programs on the taskbar blend in too much (solid black on black), which is annoying.


The new Start Menu in some ways is worse than Windows 8/8.1 Start Menu, but don't let this be a deal breaker - get Classic Shell or Start10 from Stardock for some $5. I bought Start10 and now Windows 10 is most awesome, although I had to disable SO MANY useless things and features - took me several days of researching and trying different things. Now I got it all in perfect order with all my essential apps installed, configured, optimized, and finally I performed OS partition image backup with Acronis True Image 2015, so if anything goes wrong, I can get back to this "perfect" clean state.

When optimized and configured, Windows 10 is a truly lean and fast OS - best MS ever released thus far! There is some FPS improvement in DirectX 11 games too, but not a major one (2-5pfs increase in some places over Windows 8.1 in Witcher 3 and GTA V).

EDIT: Driver Auto-update is not an issue - you can disable it in a variety of ways!


----------



## Murlocke

Am I just stupid... or how the heck do you even put things here? My start menu only shows things like recent apps and stuff in that location... It looks nothing like the advertised start menu.



Here's what mine looks like...


----------



## lacrossewacker

lol right click on the applications you want to pin to the start menu. you may be able to drag it over too.

Most desktop native shortcuts, like most of the ones I see in your image, aren't going to have big pretty tiles to show off. I generally make those as small as possible and cluster them into groups.


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Am I just stupid... or how the heck do you even put things here? My start menu only shows things like recent apps and stuff in that location... It looks nothing like the advertised start menu.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what mine looks like...


Pinning to Start creates a tile for the program, which you can then group multiple tiles and name the group. I'm currently moving games over to it and labeling it Games. Not the same as the traditional start menu but I'm not bothered by it.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> lol right click on the applications you want to pin to the start menu. you may be able to drag it over too.
> 
> Most desktop native shortcuts, like most of the ones I see in your image, aren't going to have big pretty tiles to show off. I generally make those as small as possible and cluster them into groups.


You can't move them over there. I'm not even talking about the apps, i'm talking about the list view that I circled in the first image. It's completely uncustomizable. It ONLY shows recent apps and most used programs.

However, StartIsBack has a start menu for Windows 10 now so i'm just going to install that. I had hopes that I wouldn't need it but still almost as bad as Metro.


----------



## akaTRAP

I'm actually liking the tiles so far. I can also move my groups to the top by dragging the names. To each their own I guess.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You can't move them over there. I'm not even talking about the apps, *i'm talking about the list view that I circled in the first image*. It's completely uncustomizable. It ONLY shows recent apps and most used programs.
> 
> However, StartIsBack has a start menu for Windows 10 now so i'm just going to install that. I had hopes that I wouldn't need it but still almost as bad as Metro. No more searching programs, easy to see and functional start menu. I don't know why they keep trying to change it.


My bad, I'm at work on my itty-bitty laptop screen with the brightness turned down (when I'm on OCN). That red circle basically faded in with the blue.









Yeah I can't help you there


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> My bad, I'm at work on my itty-bitty laptop screen with the brightness turned down (when I'm on OCN). That red circle basically faded in with the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can't help you there


No worries, StartIsBack fixed everything for me. It was even kind enough to fix the terrible Windows 10 searching results.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> No worries, StartIsBack fixed everything for me. It was even kind enough to fix the terrible Windows 10 searching results.


Holy crap trillian is still around? lol. Also freaking MS just doesnt get it. We dont want this crappy tile format forced onto us. It seems all they did was take the win8 tile system and put it into the start menu. Like we would be dumb enough to not see how blatant that is. No one on a PC wants to use some crappy interface for a tablet.

MS just changes things these days for the sake of changing it. Because its easier that way rather than finding new useful ways of doing things that people actually ask for.


----------



## Pip Boy

https://edri.org/microsofts-new-small-print-how-your-personal-data-abused/

Most normal users will miss this or not care, I suppose if you have nothing to market back to you then there's nothing to gain from their harvesting.


----------



## RobotDevil666

I just did the upgrade and boy it's a trainwreck atm, nothing works ffs It's beyond redemption need to do a clean install asap.


----------



## keikei

I have win7 home professional. Is the Win10 upgrade mandatory?


----------



## Toque

I did the update but my Windows 10 desktop looks so different?


----------



## Xoriam

Damn thing still isn't letting me upgrade, just that same old Windows 10 upgrade reserved message appearing.
Tried wuauclt.exe /updatenow
and deleting download files.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> Holy crap trillian is still around? lol.


I only use it for google talk...


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> I did the update but my Windows 10 desktop looks so different?


lol MS. We promise no two install will be exactly the same. Because we here at MS care and want you the customer to feel special.


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> I did the update but my Windows 10 desktop looks so different?


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL I see what you did tharr.


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Damn thing still isn't letting me upgrade, just that same old Windows 10 upgrade reserved message appearing.
> Tried wuauclt.exe /updatenow
> and deleting download files.


Use this to do it: Windows 10

And either create a ISO and upgrade through that or do whatever you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> lol MS. We promise no two install will be exactly the same. Because we here at MS care and want you the customer to feel special.


*cough* linux *cough*


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafdal*
> 
> Use this to do it: Windows 10
> 
> And either create a ISO and upgrade through that or do whatever you want.


thanks for that, trying it out now


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> I did the update but my Windows 10 desktop looks so different?


lol nice


----------



## philhalo66

been running win 10 since 4 am seems good no major issues accept corsair link not working. On a side note do we not need CD keys anymore? I installed off the ISO and logged into my xbox live account and now it says windows is activated.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafdal*
> 
> Use this to do it: Windows 10
> 
> And either create a ISO and upgrade through that or do whatever you want.
> 
> *cough* linux *cough*


I fail.


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> lol MS. We promise no two install will be exactly the same. Because we here at MS care and want you the customer to feel special.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> been running win 10 since 4 am seems good no major issues accept corsair link not working. On a side note do we not need CD keys anymore? I installed off the ISO and logged into my xbox live account and now it says windows is activated.


You might need it if you upgrade your PC, in that case the product key can be found by using this sweet program: ShowKeyPlus


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafdal*
> 
> You might need it if you upgrade your PC, in that case the product key can be found by using this sweet program: ShowKeyPlus


ah cool thanks


----------



## Pip Boy

does the seeding effect gaming ping ?


----------



## Xoriam

Ugh this download is soooo slow.


----------



## Anarion

Windows Update doesn't show any Nvidia driver so far and Nvidia didn't post any new driver on their website yet. In other words I'm without a driver.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Windows Update doesn't show any Nvidia driver so far and Nvidia didn't post any new driver on their website yet. In other words I'm without a driver.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1566267/nvidia-353-54-whql-windows-10-drivers


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Windows Update doesn't show any Nvidia driver so far and Nvidia didn't post any new driver on their website yet. In other words I'm without a driver.


Huh?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Upgrade to Windows 10. It will convert your old windows version key with a brand new key. But the sneaky old farts at Microsoft have it hidden and buried. Search for this software ShowKeyPlus(Version 1.0.5655).zip It will give you all of the info that you need, old key and the newly converted key. I tested it myself on a reinstall and it accepted the new key, old win 8 key was not accepted anymore for Windows 10.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Magical Jelly Bean found my Win 10 key just fine and I did a clean install after that


You guys are awesome! Time to get my fresh install ready!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Really great theme for Steam to go along with Win10: http://boneyardbrew.deviantart.com/art/Metro-for-Steam-4-0-292419787


----------



## Xoriam

oh god is this thing crawling along, 4%....


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> oh god is this thing crawling along, 4%....


Bet they're getting a lot of traffic. My first download was really quick, but on the last PC it took ages to get down.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafdal*
> 
> Bet they're getting a lot of traffic. My first download was really quick, but on the last PC it took ages to get down.


Yeah I was sitting there spamming my windows update button the moment people reported it to be upgrading, wish i had this at that moment


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Huh?


On the Nvidia website the latest driver is the 353.30 WHQL. On the forums I see a driver 353.54 through Windows Update. So did Nvidia pulled those?


----------



## thrgk

I do not see a notification, do I need to reserve a copy somehow or? I ran the win 10 troubleshooter and it said check back in a few hours.


----------



## rudyae86

So if we get a new win10 key,what happens to the Windows 7 key? Can it still be used on another PC?


----------



## Xoriam

yay it's finally speeding up, 42%!


----------



## Murlocke

Can anyone confirm that the default photo viewer only supports .tif files? Are they really pushing you to install 3rd party or use the crappy photo app?


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I do not see a notification, do I need to reserve a copy somehow or? I ran the win 10 troubleshooter and it said check back in a few hours.


Windows 10 download : Here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> So if we get a new win10 key,what happens to the Windows 7 key? Can it still be used on another PC?


I if I'm not wrong I think I read somewhere that they used the old key to install the old OS again, and the new key is just for Windows 10. If you want to check your keys after upgrading use this: ShowKeyPlus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the default photo viewer only supports .tif files? Are they really pushing you to install 3rd party or use the crappy photo app?


I've opened up atleast .jpg and .png without installing anything. But I can't say much more than that.


----------



## thrgk

if I run that tho, will it upgrade my current win 8 key correctly?

EDIT: ah so upgrade, let it finish, then run that again to create own media install of the iso and do clean install?


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> if I run that tho, will it upgrade my current win 8 key correctly?
> 
> EDIT: ah so upgrade, let it finish, then run that again to create own media install of the iso and do clean install?


If you run it and you have a free USB there you can chose to make the USB right away, and when it's done just open it to view files and then run Setup.exe and it will upgrade from there. If not you can let the program just do it for you and make the USB later.

The key will be upgraded, and you should not have to enter anything during the installation. When you're done setting up windows 10 your key can be found using this program: ShowKeyPlus


----------



## Nw0rb

Mine still says reserved anyway to make this download start ?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafdal*
> 
> If you run it and you have a free USB there you can chose to make the USB right away, and when it's done just open it to view files and then run Setup.exe and it will upgrade from there. If not you can let the program just do it for you and make the USB later.


Oh I clicked upgrade this pc. Does it store the iso file somewhere so I don't have to redownload it?

I was going to let it upgrade this pc, make sure it finishes, then grab the iso make a usb and do a clean install.


----------



## BradleyW

Well, Windows 10 is not downloading for me. Just say's they'll notify me when ready.


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Oh I clicked upgrade this pc. Does it store the iso file somewhere so I don't have to redownload it?
> 
> I was going to let it upgrade this pc, make sure it finishes, then grab the iso make a usb and do a clean install.


I'm not sure about that, sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well, Windows 10 is not downloading for me. Just say's they'll notify me when ready.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Same problem here. Says ''everything is fine and verified'', but ''you have to wait for this specific computer, wait to get a notification that your specific computer is ready''.
> 
> Pretty standard Asus X99 + 5930k + Samsung SSD + 2X 980Ti SLI, nothing else, not even a printer.


Use this to download windows 10 and upgrade: Windows 10

Just in case it can help get a bit less spam in here I'm going to link to a post I made with a lot of useful links to download windows 10 and various stuff to help with whatever you might need!

how-to-download-and-useful-links-for-installing-windows-10


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafdal*
> 
> Windows 10 download : Here


you can force it to start with that


----------



## Levesque

Same problem here. Says ''everything is fine and verified'', but ''you have to wait for this specific computer, wait to get a notification that your specific computer is ready''.

Pretty standard Asus X99 + 5930k + Samsung SSD + 2X 980Ti SLI, nothing else, not even a printer.


----------



## thrgk

Now that link to force the upgrade, that will upgrade my current windows 8.1 pro to what version of windows 10?

I will download the iso separate but there were a few versions like , windows 10, kn, n, etc just want to make sure I do load the right one


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Now that link to force the upgrade, that will upgrade my current windows 8.1 pro to what version of windows 10?
> 
> I will download the iso separate but there were a few versions like , windows 10, kn, n, etc just want to make sure I do load the right one


Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Now that link to force the upgrade, that will upgrade my current windows 8.1 pro to what version of windows 10?
> 
> I will download the iso separate but there were a few versions like , windows 10, kn, n, etc just want to make sure I do load the right one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Windows 10 Pro.


Just get the regular Windows 10 Pro, the N editions just come without media features and so on, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## thrgk

Ah thanks !.

BTW what tool is everyone using to burn the windows 10 iso to usb? Rufus or?


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah thanks !.
> 
> BTW what tool is everyone using to burn the windows 10 iso to usb? Rufus or?


I just use this one Windows Usb/dvd tool


----------



## Xoriam

Nvidia has released a new driver.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567079/nvidia-353-62-windows-10-driver-released


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafdal*
> 
> I just use this one Windows Usb/dvd tool


same one I use to, the best of the best







.


----------



## BradleyW

I wonder if AMD do the same. Their 15.7 is for Win 10 Tech Prev.


----------



## aweir

This truly is comical.

If anyone with Windows 7/8 can upgrade for free, there's no reason why you can't just download the Windows 10 ISO and use your previous Windows key to activate it. After all, it's a legitimate copy. Why Microsoft is forcing everyone to go through an upgrade first is asinine.

Thank you again Microsoft for yet another comedy of errors.

And leave it to Microsoft to be politically correct by not having English chosen as the default language when using the Media Creation Toolbox.

So, I will wait a month before upgrading. Asrock doesn't even have a LAN driver for Windows 10 released yet. And let's see, HOW MANY months ago was the technical preview released???


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> This truly is comical.
> 
> If anyone with Windows 7/8 can upgrade for free, there's no reason why you can't just download the Windows 10 ISO and use your previous Windows key to activate it. After all, it's a legitimate copy. Why Microsoft is forcing everyone to go through an upgrade first is asinine.
> 
> Thank you again Microsoft for yet another comedy of errors.


You can download the ISO and do a clean install.


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> This truly is comical.
> 
> If anyone with Windows 7/8 can upgrade for free, there's no reason why you can't just download the Windows 10 ISO and use your previous Windows key to activate it. After all, it's a legitimate copy. Why Microsoft is forcing everyone to go through an upgrade first is asinine.
> 
> Thank you again Microsoft for yet another comedy of errors.
> 
> And leave it to Microsoft to be politically correct by not having English chosen as the default language when using the Media Creation Toolbox.
> 
> So, I will wait a month before upgrading. Asrock doesn't even have a LAN driver for Windows 10 released yet. And let's see, HOW MANY months ago was the technical preview released???


You have to upgrade because windows 10 is pre-keyed.
Quote:


> Details
> By default, Windows 10 builds are pre-keyed, meaning, you do not have to enter a product key and should not be prompted to enter one even after Windows 10 has completed setup.
> 
> Understanding Product Activation in Windows 10:
> 
> In previous Windows releases, when you installed an upgrade version of Windows, if you wanted to reinstall the upgrade version, you had to first reinstall the qualifying version from which you upgraded, reactivate it, then upgrade again and reactivate again.
> 
> With Windows 10, this is no longer the case. Once you have upgraded to Windows 10 and activate, you can simply create a bootable copy on DVD or USB and reinstall just Windows 10 without the need to reinstall the qualifying version and it will reactivate automatically.
> 
> Windows 10 handles keys differently. When you upgrade to Windows 10 via Windows Update from Windows 8.1 or Windows 7, the process registers your computers hardware, and qualifying OS with a Microsoft Product Activation Server. The device is then considered a Windows 10 device.
> Subsequently anytime you re-install (or clean install) the installation checks with those servers, finds the unique installation ID and produces the validation


When you're done upgrading you still have your old key plus your new windows 10 key.


----------



## Mads1

So ive just upgraded to windows 10 from windows 8.1, so far all seems good and i quite like it, but, why does it have a watermark bottom right saying test mode.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> So ive just upgraded to windows 10 from windows 8.1, so far all seems good and i quite like it, but, why does it have a watermark bottom right saying test mode.


that's for when Disable Driver Signature Enforcement is on, that's weird







, maybe somebody else could help u here.


----------



## aweir

When using the Media Creation Toolbox, there are two options to download the update: USB and ISO.

assume you can still download the ISO and extract it to a USB key later using ISO Burner.

But would it be best to simply download the USB version instead?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Anyone with multiple systems upgraded to Windows 10 notice the same key after reading it with Magical Jelly Bean or the like?


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> When using the Media Creation Toolbox, there are two options to download the update: USB and ISO.
> 
> assume you can still download the ISO and extract it to a USB key later using ISO Burner.
> 
> But would it be best to simply download the USB version instead?


When I upgraded around a week ago I used the ISO, today I just downloaded the USB version. After it's on the USB it's pretty much the same anyway.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*
> 
> that's for when Disable Driver Signature Enforcement is on, that's weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , maybe somebody else could help u here.


Ive googled it and cant find anything on this to why it has come up.

Update: Just went into the cmd.exe and put in Bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING OFF, to remove the watermark, all good now.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Man I am still on insider preview rtm


----------



## Techie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> Can anyone help me delete Windows.old? It's taking up too much space on my SSD. I've changed ownership twice and it constantly asks for permission (even though I've given full control to myself) in order to delete it. I'd like my 18GB of space back, please.


 Use Disk Cleanup (Start -> Search-bar -> *cleanmgr* -> Run as Administrator). However, I would strongly suggest for those who have enough space to wait on deleting that folder. If it unfortunately turns out for you that Windows 10 causes too many problems, that folder is your ticket back to your previous Windows installation. I strongly recommend waiting at least a month before deleting it. If you need a little more space, you can try disabling hibernation:

Right-click Start.
Click *Command Prompt (Admin)*
Type *powercfg -h off* and press [Enter]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I have win7 home professional. Is the Win10 upgrade mandatory?


 No it is a completely voluntary update. I would recommend Windows 7 users to stay on Windows 7, wait for the dust to clear, and sometime between a couple months from now and a year from now, read around on the web to find out how people are liking Windows 10 before deciding to take the plunge themselves. You can take advantage of the free upgrade offer until August 2016.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> So if we get a new win10 key,what happens to the Windows 7 key? Can it still be used on another PC?


 If you buy a new Windows 10 key, there is no connection to your Windows 7 key. However, if you take advantage of the free upgrade offer from Windows 7, your Windows 7 key is consumed by the upgrade. As far as I know, if you need to, you can go back to Windows 7 and your Windows 7 key will still work. But you can't have both Windows 7 and the Windows 10 free upgrade installed at the same time or one of them will enter non-genuine status.


----------



## T i Joe

Can anyone tell me where to find an integrated ad-blocker or web browser compatible with 10 that already has one?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techie007*
> 
> No it is a completely voluntary update. I would recommend Windows 7 users to stay on Windows 7, wait for the dust to clear, and sometime between a couple months from now and a year from now, read around on the web to find out how people are liking Windows 10 before deciding to take the plunge themselves. You can take advantage of the free upgrade offer until August 2016.


Good news then. I'll gladly wait a year. Thank you.


----------



## RobotDevil666

This Windows is a disaster, how do i stop it from replacing working drivers with non working upon restart ? it's driving me nuts, i get things working and after restart it breaks everything again


----------



## NuclearPeace

Ugh, its taking forever for me to get prompted to update.


----------



## CrAwL

Upgrading from 7 to 10 and upon the install when its copying files at around "84%" I get this

"Oopse something went wrong







" and the error code: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT. Its happened multiple times.

I have had no blue screen problems with windows 7 in 1-2 years and now I get this. Any suggestions?

p.s.: Also anyway to disable devices with weird drivers plugged into my pc to be disabled before going through the install? I'm just thinking that maybe one of my usb devices or usb controller doesn't have a proper install of a driver and could be causing this error.


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> This Windows is a disaster, how do i stop it from replacing working drivers with non working upon restart ? it's driving me nuts, i get things working and after restart it breaks everything again


Easy peasy


----------



## Smokey the Bear

My windows 10 simply won't activate after a clean install. Using the key I got from the upgrade.


----------



## NuclearPeace

I want to do it the ISO way, but it seems like you need to have your Windows 8.1 key converted to an Windows 10 key that can only seem to happen by upgrading in the first place.


----------



## andre02

So you have to upgrade first to get the new key and then you can do a clean from-ISO install ? Has this been settled ?
Or can you do a clean install directly.. ? (from windows 7)


----------



## T i Joe

You're all doing it wrong. The real issue here is that I can't watch add free programming on windows 10 right now.

Microsoft needs to fix this immediately i refuse to watch commercials.


----------



## King PWNinater

Never got a new Windows 10 key, so I guess I'm borked.


----------



## Xoriam

Got something weird going on here, Nvidia Color options do not apply when I try to put my game into fullscreen mode, then I have to reapply it to get it to work anywhere else.
But it absolutly will not apply the settings to the fullscreen game.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

So...any under the hood improvements you guys notice other than the stuff everyone has mentioned 100X times everywhere else?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> So...any under the hood improvements you guys notice other than the stuff everyone has mentioned 100X times everywhere else?


Yeah, Windows spy's on your every move and sends it to the NSA as part of their globalist agenda to create an Orwellian state. And it boots faster!


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafdal*
> 
> Easy peasy


There's no option to delete the driver files when uninstalling the device, question is where are the driver files ?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah, Windows spy's on your every move and sends it to the NSA as part of their globalist agenda to create an Orwellian state. And it boots faster!


Sounds like I'll be on several lists quicker than ever!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> So...any under the hood improvements you guys notice other than the stuff everyone has mentioned 100X times everywhere else?


Its a leaner, meaner, and more optimized OS, which results in lower overhead costs. Check gaming performance here - http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/windows-10-vga-graphics-card-performance-benchmarks.html


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Got something weird going on here, Nvidia Color options do not apply when I try to put my game into fullscreen mode, then I have to reapply it to get it to work anywhere else.
> But it absolutly will not apply the settings to the fullscreen game.


it's only happening with DX11


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Its a leaner, meaner, and more optimized OS, which results in lower overhead costs. Check gaming performance here - http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/windows-10-vga-graphics-card-performance-benchmarks.html


Is the benefit from WDDM 2.0?


----------



## i n f a m o u s

I'm still getting "Windows 10 Upgrade reserved" even after trying to manually upgrade. Anyone else having this issues?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Is the benefit from WDDM 2.0?


I think its the benefit of the overall optimization. Also, frame TIMES are more consistent - http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/windows-10-vga-graphics-card-fcat-performance-benchmarks.html so less micro-stutters, smoother gameplay.


----------



## kx11

i got windows 10 here


----------



## Levesque

Trying to download the files for USB installation.

With my super-duper snail internet speed, it took me 2 hours, then it started writing on my Sandisk extreme and... ''An error has occurred'' at 98%. !!!

No error code, nothing. At 98% while writing on my USB key.









Where is it downloading the files? Don't want to redownload the same thing 2 hours.


----------



## tconroy135

What size thumb drive do you need for the install?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> What size thumb drive do you need for the install?


3GB or bigger. At least, that's what it says.

I used a 4GB flash drive and it says I have 621 MB free on it.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> What size thumb drive do you need for the install?


at least a 4gb drive , it'll need 3.1gb max


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> at least a 4gb drive , it'll need 3.1gb max


I don't have any 3.1gb drives


----------



## kx11

assassin's creed unity gameplay


----------



## thrgk

How can i double check that the ISO I downloaded was Pro 64bit?

Also, I heard people saying I could force upgrade by starting the setup.exe from the ISO, but it gives an error, I extracted the ISO using 7zip


----------



## aweir

Look at this screenshot of this truly breathtaking operating system that totally doesn't want to upload all your files to the cloud, and know everything you type, or your voice. And look at the total control it gives the user by not turning Windows Defender on all by itself and allowing the users to choose which updates they want to install.

Slackware Linux users, watch out. You ain't seen nothing yet.

1438193281064.png 440k .png file


----------



## andrews2547

You've already posted that. Those things are on by default and Microsoft weren't exactly secretive about it. There are options to turn that stuff off. Its even shown in the screenshot.


----------



## Xoriam

Still having trouble with NVIDIA color settings reseting to default when alt tabing from games.
wasn't happening in win 8.1


----------



## BulletSponge

Okay, my keyboard backlighting no longer turns off when I shut down my rig. Could anyone direct me to the setting where I can change that?

Edit-nm, it's working now


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You've already posted that. Those things are on by default and Microsoft weren't exactly secretive about it. There are options to turn that stuff off. Its even shown in the screenshot.


He has been spamming that all over. Funny thing though, I find it kinda crazy, that despite having been a member since 2005, he still doesn't know how to properly post a photo in a comment here on OCN.


----------



## aweir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> He has been spamming that all over. Funny thing though, I find it kinda crazy, that despite having been a member since 2005, he still doesn't know how to properly post a photo in a comment here on OCN.


The photo gets reduced to 500X1000 pixels making it unreadable. Funny, someone that's been here for 3 years didn't know that. And it's only the second time I posted it. The first time, it got removed because of profanity in it that I didn't see at the time, but I edited it out. The screenshot clearly shows options that are not able to be turned off.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> The photo gets reduced to 500X1000 pixels making it unreadable. Funny, someone that's been here for 3 years didn't know that.


----------



## DoomDash

How difficult is a clean install? Does it give you that option?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> How difficult is a clean install? Does it give you that option?


Yes. If you are going to do a clean install, you have to burn to DVD or put it on a flash drive. The official Microsoft update to get it has the tools available to do that.

As for activation, Windows 10 uses a different key to your Windows 7/8/8.1 key. You will need to upgrade (keep files and such), then you need to find your Windows 10 key. Once you found the key, write it down or something then you can do a fresh install from DVD or flash drive.

The fresh install process for Windows 10 is exactly the same as it is for Windows 8/8.1.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> The photo gets reduced to 500X1000 pixels making it unreadable. Funny, someone that's been here for 3 years didn't know that. And it's only the second time I posted it. The first time, it got removed because of profanity in it that I didn't see at the time, but I edited it out. The screenshot clearly shows options that are not able to be turned off.


There is a thing called clicking the picture, and clicking the little button labeled: "Original". Also, you can edit the actual visible preview dimensions manually as shown by andrews2547.


----------



## taafe

Getting error message "Windows can not check for updates"
How I print screen a imagine so I can show on here? thanks


----------



## WolfssFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> Look at this screenshot of this truly breathtaking operating system that totally doesn't want to upload all your files to the cloud, and know everything you type, or your voice. And look at the total control it gives the user by not turning Windows Defender on all by itself and allowing the users to choose which updates they want to install.
> 
> Slackware Linux users, watch out. You ain't seen nothing yet.
> 
> 1438193281064.png 440k .png file


not even one of those raises a hair on my eyebrow


----------



## Brandon138

So just gonna ask quickly here....how is Windows 10? Should I upgrade or no? My plan for now is to wait a few months at least until the full story is out.


----------



## andrews2547

You might aswell wait if you don't mind not using it right away. Its free if you upgrade before the 29th of July 2016 and you already reserved a copy from Microsoft.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> How difficult is a clean install? Does it give you that option?


You can also do a clean install once you have upgraded to Window 10 by choosing Settings>>Update & Security>> Recovery there you can reset windows and choose not to keep your files. This way will work until you can download the install media and know your new key.


----------



## wayne_sony

should I enable the Intel integrated graphics for Windows 10? Does directx 12's multi adapter really improve performance?

right now it's disabled on bios


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> So just gonna ask quickly here....how is Windows 10? Should I upgrade or no? My plan for now is to wait a few months at least until the full story is out.


I like it a lot, but I would wait a minute depending on your hardware. Mine works 98% but I've noticed a few audio stutters and my lights for my HP Omen don't function properly. Both of those could be driver issues, matter of fact I know the lights is a driver issue. Also for some odd reason my trackpad settings don't stick after a reboot. Still haven't figured that one out.


----------



## Brandon138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> I like it a lot, but I would wait a minute depending on your hardware. Mine works 98% but I've noticed a few audio stutters and my lights for my HP Omen don't function properly. Both of those could be driver issues, matter of fact I know the lights is a driver issue. Also for some odd reason my trackpad settings don't stick after a reboot. Still haven't figured that one out.


I just don't feel like dealing with companies/products that haven't caught up yet with drivers and whatnot. Along with any games that decide they won't work right on 10.


----------



## Shatterist

In my opinion, there's no need to rush to upgrade. You've got a year to do it, and I'm pretty sure some driver kinks need to still be worked out (cough Creative Titanium HD cough my company's citrix/remote access cough). However I did do the upgrade on my Surface and its generally served me well since this morning.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatterist*
> 
> In my opinion, there's no need to rush to upgrade. You've got a year to do it, and I'm pretty sure some driver kinks need to still be worked out (cough Creative Titanium HD cough my company's citrix/remote access cough). However I did do the upgrade on my Surface and its generally served me well since this morning.


Agreed, especially on the Creative. I can't get into the console for my Titanium HD until they get new drivers out it seems. Creative support shows an approximate availability date of October.









Edit-I was getting horrible lag with pinned items appearing on the taskbar with the desktop frozen for about a minute after every boot. Checked Afterburner which showed driver version 353.62 but Windows showed 353.49. Deleted everything Nvidia and only re-installed the driver and Physx, now everything is working properly again.


----------



## thanos999

well just finished installing my second os on this pc today first was reinstalling windows 8.1 oem then installing windows 10 on top off it so I got 2 versions off windows 10 working on this pc windows insider preview windows 10 which is the pro version and now windows 10 home premium version reson I did that was because I couldn't activate the windows insider version plus I got windows 8.1 and I never liked it so I can still use my windows 7 key in a few mounths time if need be all I got to do now is find the key for this oem version off windows and activate it


----------



## thrgk

How are the people whom are "forcing" the download getting windows 10 to activate if they did the recommended steps of upgrading, then doing clean install?


----------



## Apolladan

is it better to update drivers before upgrading to windows 10 (from 8.1) or should i upgrade first and then install all the windows 10 versions of drivers (LAN/motherboard/sound/etc) later


----------



## royalkilla408

There seems to be some major slowdowns at times being reported. Like it lags to open stuff then after a bit it gets going again. Never had this kind of lag on Windows 8.1. My Creative sound ZX or whatever is called isn't working.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How are the people whom are "forcing" the download getting windows 10 to activate if they did the recommended steps of upgrading, then doing clean install?


Friend said it just took time for his to activate he waited 2 hours and then clicked activate again and it finally worked.


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> is it better to update drivers before upgrading to windows 10 (from 8.1) or should i upgrade first and then install all the windows 10 versions of drivers (LAN/motherboard/sound/etc) later


I installed about 200updates to windows 8 and I stil didn't get the reserve windows 10 icone in the task bar so I used http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 and installed windows 10 with no problems got steam working and my blueray players working


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I guess i'm special because I all I did this morning was open the link posted in this thread and just did the update. No clean install. Took about 30mns to download and about 10mns to install. After that, no problems. Everything runs as it should. I installed it on my laptop as a sacrificial lamb but I think I will hold out on my desktop. I had the ABSOLUTE worst experience going from Windows 8 to 8.1 where my games just did crazy stuff. Don't want to gamble my luck here.

This is what happened in the past

Killing Floor 8.1

Killing Floor 8.1 part 2


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> There seems to be some major slowdowns at times being reported. Like it lags to open stuff then after a bit it gets going again. Never had this kind of lag on Windows 8.1. My Creative sound ZX or whatever is called isn't working.


The official Windows 10 drivers for the Creative Soundblaster Zx soundcard aren't coming until August 2015. However, I have heard that this one works for Windows 10 in the meanwhile: http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/outils/Drivers/Creative/Audio/Sound-Blaster-Z--and--ZS-Serie/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Z-Zx-ZxR-Version-6.0.102.0037/


----------



## thanos999

one thing i hate about windows 10 is having to log in with my windows live email address and password at start up everytime im the only person in the house no one else has accses to my pc so why do i need to log into microsoft all the time?


----------



## Luxer

I can't activate windows with they key I got after upgrading from 8.1. I upgraded, wrote down the key, then did a clean install. But the key won't activate now... ***


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> There seems to be some major slowdowns at times being reported. Like it lags to open stuff then after a bit it gets going again. Never had this kind of lag on Windows 8.1. My Creative sound ZX or whatever is called isn't working.


Is this what you are getting?


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I guess i'm special because I all I did this morning was open the link posted in this thread and just did the update. No clean install. Took about 30mns to download and about 10mns to install. After that, no problems. Everything runs as it should. I installed it on my laptop as a sacrificial lamb but I think I will hold out on my desktop. I had the ABSOLUTE worst experience going from Windows 8 to 8.1 where my games just did crazy stuff. Don't want to gamble my luck here.
> 
> This is what happened in the past
> 
> Killing Floor 8.1
> 
> Killing Floor 8.1 part 2


My upgrade to Windows 10 was also flawless. You're not only one.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> The official Windows 10 drivers for the Creative Soundblaster Zx soundcard aren't coming until August 2015. However, I have heard that this one works for Windows 10 in the meanwhile: http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/outils/Drivers/Creative/Audio/Sound-Blaster-Z--and--ZS-Serie/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Z-Zx-ZxR-Version-6.0.102.0037/


I'll give it a try. Thank you!


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Is this what you are getting?


No just slowness and lag through the OS when using it. Performance just isn't there for me. Feels slower than 8.1.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> The official Windows 10 drivers for the Creative Soundblaster Zx soundcard aren't coming until August 2015. However, I have heard that this one works for Windows 10 in the meanwhile: http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/outils/Drivers/Creative/Audio/Sound-Blaster-Z--and--ZS-Serie/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Z-Zx-ZxR-Version-6.0.102.0037/


Is this an official driver?


----------



## thanos999

heres a download some off you might want especially the gammers

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=35


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is this an official driver?


3rd party hack of the official ZxR driver from the Win10 Preview drivers. Seems to work.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> 3rd party hack of the official ZxR driver from the Win10 Preview drivers. Seems to work.


The Win 8 drivers work perfectly. Hmmmm? I wonder what changes have been made?


----------



## rudyae86

Anyone using an Asus Xonar DG on Windows 10? What driver are you using?

I have not upgraded to W10 but Im just prepping for the worse when it comes to drivers. Thnx


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Anyone using an Asus Xonar DG on Windows 10? What driver are you using?
> 
> I have not upgraded to W10 but Im just prepping for the worse when it comes to drivers. Thnx


I'm using the Xonar DS with Windows 10, and I've been using the UNi drivers since windows 7.

http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/

Works for all Xonar cards.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> I'm using the Xonar DS with Windows 10, and I've been using the UNi drivers since windows 7.
> 
> http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/
> 
> Works for all Xonar cards.


Nice, thanks.

didnt know these drivers existed. Whats different about them?


----------



## novemberzzz

Is there a working netgear wireless driver for win 10 available? Using a WNA3100.


----------



## royalkilla408

Has anyone had they Windows 10 Hard Drive light constantly on and working? Mine has been on all day long. Annoyances are adding on and on now with Windows 10.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Anyone using an Asus Xonar DG on Windows 10? What driver are you using?
> 
> I have not upgraded to W10 but Im just prepping for the worse when it comes to drivers. Thnx


Using Xonar DG, working flawless.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Nice, thanks.
> 
> didnt know these drivers existed. Whats different about them?


Much better, hell of a lot more stable too.


----------



## BTK

I tried twice to install I got stuck on copying files at 84% and the second time stuck @ 84$ and then a bsod then something about failed in os safe recovery environment and mahcine check exception. anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Murlocke

Anyway to make the task bar look better? I hate how windows have no boarder and it's pretty much just a solid color with text.

Win7 still looks the best, by a large margin. Win8 was acceptable. I prefer XP in many areas over Win10 when it comes to visuals.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> I can't activate windows with they key I got after upgrading from 8.1. I upgraded, wrote down the key, then did a clean install. But the key won't activate now... ***


You don't need to activate as long as you allowed 10 to activate when you upgraded. It binds to your hardware so you don't need the key when you do a clean install. Just skip putting in a key and use normally. It will auto activate...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> one thing i hate about windows 10 is having to log in with my windows live email address and password at start up everytime im the only person in the house no one else has accses to my pc so why do i need to log into microsoft all the time?


Yea it's annoying. Try this *link*


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> The official Windows 10 drivers for the Creative Soundblaster Zx soundcard aren't coming until August 2015. However, I have heard that this one works for Windows 10 in the meanwhile: http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/outils/Drivers/Creative/Audio/Sound-Blaster-Z--and--ZS-Serie/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Z-Zx-ZxR-Version-6.0.102.0037/


Sound works but the main Creative application to change sound settings won't open and it crashes. But sound works so Thanks! Now just gotta wait for Creative. Can't believe Windows 10 has been out for testing a long time and still no drivers. Crazy. Creative has to be the worst company to support their own products.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yea it's annoying. Try this *link*


I've been logging in via pin number ever since I upgraded to Windows 8. Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Sound works but the main Creative application to change sound settings won't open and it crashes. But sound works so Thanks! Now just gotta wait for Creative. Can't believe Windows 10 has been out for testing a long time and still no drivers. Crazy. Creative has to be the worst company to support their own products.


Well, I actually found out that the current Win 8/8.1 drivers that you can download straight from the Zx driver page works perfectly fine on Windows 10. Even the control panel works properly (and without the atrocious changing lag that I had on the control panel in Windows 7).


----------



## BarnacleMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yea it's annoying. Try this *link*


Does this method still work for installing Windows 10 without a MS account?


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Sound works but the main Creative application to change sound settings won't open and it crashes. But sound works so Thanks! Now just gotta wait for Creative. Can't believe Windows 10 has been out for testing a long time and still no drivers. Crazy. Creative has to be the worst company to support their own products.


Did you try the 8.1 drivers? My SBZ is working perfectly with those, control panel and all.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Did you try the 8.1 drivers? My SBZ is working perfectly with those, control panel and all.


Just did. Drivers are fine but application isn't working. Just hangs. Not having a good time with Windows 10. It's just not working with my PC as well as Windows 8.1 has. Too many bugs still. I tried making it work smooth all day but it hasn't. It's a clean install as well so I don't get what driver or what application make it slow down. Disappointed. Might try to clean install another day but I'm done with it for now and my PC.


----------



## StreekG

Hey guys, when i try to download windows 10, it says to me

""We couldn't update the system reserved partition" on Win10 upgrade."
then deletes the files for install.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

where do I check what build I'm using?


----------



## Werne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> where do I check what build I'm using?


Open command prompt and run this:

Code:



Code:


systeminfo | findstr /B /C:"OS Version"


----------



## Djmatrix32

Windows 10 free after the first year? Is the subscription myth still running around?


----------



## Rafdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Windows 10 free after the first year? Is the subscription myth still running around?


No

Edit: No as in the myth is dead.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Windows 10 free after the first year? Is the subscription myth still running around?


If you upgrade before the 29th of July 2016, it's free forever for you. If you wait until after then, you have to pay full retail (unless you can get it officially from somewhere else at a discount such as Amazon during Black Friday or something).

Microsoft have confirmed there will be no subscription for Windows 10.


----------



## thanos999

one off my harddrives has disapered but its in device manager but its not in my computer i cant populate it and i dont want to formate it caue there is 3 tb off info on it
it says volum for this disk cannot be found

fixed it but for some reason the disk is a dynamic disk as oposed to a basic disk can i change it to a basic disk without having to reformate?

also whats the diferance between a basic disk and a dynamic disk can someone explain it please?


----------



## Greg28

A questions, I have win10 upgraded and actived already since 8.1, but I want to do clean install without lose my license/key of win 8.1, so what should I do? a SSD secure erase and then install the w10 iso? or with the "Reset PC" option?

What of these 2 is the more recomended? if I do format with secure erase and install the iso I will lose my 8.1 key/license although I do logging with my same microsoft account?

Thanks.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Successfuly installed from an ISO Windows 10 Pro x64 Media Installation!! Of course this was after an *activated* upgrade from Windows 8.1 Pro. I originally tried to do a reset which failed leaving my SSD bare with no OS. I jumped on another PC and created a media installation crossing my fingers it wouldn't fail. After installation and skipping the whole serial number on the second round it looks as if i'm all good!

TL/DR: Just follow Microsoft guidelines for a clean installation and you're all good


----------



## thanos999

you can get a free edition off mincraft

https://mojang.com/2015/07/get-minecraft-windows-10-edition-beta-for-free/


----------



## Mercyflush64

Strange thing. I did a clean install and after about an hour or so now my notification and windows button do nothing when I click on them. My windows key on my keyboard also does nothing now. Can't expand/open any of them.


----------



## aweir

Do you need to create a Windows Live account to log into Windows 10 or can you just create a local account?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> Do you need to create a Windows Live account to log into Windows 10 or can you just create a local account?


You can make a local account. The install/set up process is identical to how it is in Windows 8/8.1.


----------



## aweir

Now, can you upgrade without an internet connection once the update is downloaded? I plan on uninstalling all of my software and running CCleaner before I upgrade, and that would leave me without an antivirus or firewall. i also want to disable all the unnecessary things things like remote desktop, server, and cloud backup, wifi smart. I'm already waiting for a compatible version of Comodo to be released first. I hate the idea of upgrading only to do a clean install right after. What a colossal waste of time.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> Now, can you upgrade without an internet connection once the update is downloaded? I plan on uninstalling all of my software and running CCleaner before I upgrade, and that would leave me without an antivirus or firewall. i also want to disable all the unnecessary things things like remote desktop, server, and cloud backup, wifi smart. I'm already waiting for a compatible version of Comodo to be released first. I hate the idea of upgrading only to do a clean install right after. What a colossal waste of time.


Yes. The install process is exactly the same as it is with Windows 8/8.1.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

By the way, I'm not sure if people know this, but @RagingCain's WOLF program is a damn godsend for finding your ACTUAL license key after you've upgraded, which allows you to active a clean installation. The license key you get after upgrading is shown under the software tab. And you enter that in to activate your copy of Windows 10 when clean installing. Showkey's key didn't work, but WOLF's displayed key worked perfectly.

Y'all should honestly try it: http://www.bytemedev.com/programs/wolf/


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> By the way, I'm not sure if people know this, but @RagingCain's WOLF program is a damn godsend for finding your ACTUAL license key after you've upgraded, which allows you to active a clean installation. The license key you get after upgrading is shown under the software tab. And you enter that in to activate your copy of Windows 10 when clean installing. Showkey's key didn't work, but WOLF's displayed key worked perfectly.
> 
> Y'all should honestly try it: http://www.bytemedev.com/programs/wolf/


Is this from an Upgrade or a retail copy? Was it a unique key? As far as we know all upgrades to Windows 10 from Windows 7 and 8 have gotten a generic key. It would be interesting to see that there is another legit key under all that.


----------



## bluewr

Nvidia Custom resolution doesn't work in Window 10, it just won't work.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> By the way, I'm not sure if people know this, but @RagingCain
> 's WOLF program is a damn godsend for finding your ACTUAL license key after you've upgraded, which allows you to active a clean installation. The license key you get after upgrading is shown under the software tab. And you enter that in to activate your copy of Windows 10 when clean installing. Showkey's key didn't work, but WOLF's displayed key worked perfectly.
> 
> Y'all should honestly try it: http://www.bytemedev.com/programs/wolf/


You don't need a key to activate a clean install if you activated 10 first after the upgrade. You just clean install and skip entering a key per MS.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> Do you need to create a Windows Live account to log into Windows 10 or can you just create a local account?


You can create local.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You don't need a key to activate a clean install if you activated 10 first after the upgrade. You just clean install and skip entering a key per MS.


You do if you are installing from physical media (USB stick) to a completely different HDD/SSD in your system. I switched which SSD in my rig had the OS install, which meant I had to start from scratch on a completely formatted/new volume. If you just use the "inside-OS-clean-install tool thingy", then yeah, you won't need a key. But in my aforementioned scenario, it won't let you proceed any further with the installation of Windows 10 without a product key. And you have to get that product key from an upgraded version of Windows 10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Is this from an Upgrade or a retail copy? Was it a unique key? As far as we know all upgrades to Windows 10 from Windows 7 and 8 have gotten a generic key. It would be interesting to see that there is another legit key under all that.


Unique key. It was different for all three of my computers that I upgraded.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You don't need a key to activate a clean install if you activated 10 first after the upgrade. You just clean install and skip entering a key per MS.


This means you'll never be able to buy a new motherboard because you don't have a code to use for the phone in service.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Nvidia Custom resolution doesn't work in Window 10, it just won't work.


What are you trying to do? I had no problem with setting my refresh rate to 1440/96Hz in NVCP and it is working.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> What are you trying to do? I had no problem with setting my refresh rate to 1440/96Hz in NVCP and it is working.


Trying to downsample to 1440P, I also have a 4k resolution I use for High rez game screenshot and movie recording.
I have SLI GTX 780, and have no problem with it in window 7.

But in Window 10, upgraded driver, check and make sure software is working.
I go to Geforce experience to make custom resolution, and it just won't let me, no matter what I put in, even default, it just say it's not supported.
Main thing it say is something about monitur

and I'm not the only one with the problem, here's a topic on nvidia forum.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/860529/custom-resolution-for-downsampling-no-longer-works/?offset=1


----------



## duox

I'm pretty pissed that people get it free and people needing to buy it have to wait another month.


----------



## taafe

Am I the only one that hasn't received the update yet? I signed up weeks ago!? :madhttp://files.overclock.net/images/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Werne*
> 
> Open command prompt and run this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> systeminfo | findstr /B /C:"OS Version"


Or just hit start and type "winver" and hit enter...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taafe*
> 
> Am I the only one that hasn't received the update yet? I signed up weeks ago!? :madhttp://files.overclock.net/images/smilies/mad.gif


Same here. Lost my update icon too! Windows updates shows no indication of Win 10.


----------



## 222Panther222

^ Same.


----------



## taafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Same here. Lost my update icon too! Windows updates shows no indication of Win 10.


Have you tried manual update? I did this then kept getting error message saying "Cannot check for updates" seems to sorted itself now but still no update.


----------



## spinejam

This fixed the dreaded Start menu bug for me:









Press Windows Key + R on your keyboard.
Key in PowerShell and hit Enter.
Right click on the PowerShell icon on the taskbar and select Run as Administrator.
Now paste the following command in the Administrator: Windows PowerShell window and press Enter key:

Get-AppXPackage -AllUsers | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InstallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml"}

Wait for PowerShell to execute and complete the command. Ignore the few errors (in red color) that may pop up.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> By the way, I'm not sure if people know this, but @RagingCain
> 's WOLF program is a damn godsend for finding your ACTUAL license key after you've upgraded, which allows you to active a clean installation. The license key you get after upgrading is shown under the software tab. And you enter that in to activate your copy of Windows 10 when clean installing. Showkey's key didn't work, but WOLF's displayed key worked perfectly.
> 
> Y'all should honestly try it: http://www.bytemedev.com/programs/wolf/


You can also use Speecy it's even easier and user friendly.
Btw I upgraded from 8.1 with MS tool to 10 but then I decided to make a clean install which I made with MS tool. So I did the classic procedure with formatting the SSD. First thing it asks before the installation is the product key. So I used the one I saw in Speecy and it accepted that. When installation finished and I logged in W10 in my profile it said Windows is not activated and it prompted me to go to the store and activate. There was a button "Get Started" which I pressed 2 times without a result. After a while and while I started fearing I screwed everything Windows activated automatically without me doing anything. It gave me a new Product Key which is different than the previous. I still don't understand how exactly this system works and what I must if I buy a new mobo+cpu in the future. MS never gave clear information about that. The oem and retail licensing also confused things more. People change hardware quite often I really doubt that MS wants to screw all the gamers and power users. Any chance their system is more flexible than what they want to show to us?


----------



## nyk20z3

Just upgraded and now my Ethernet doesn't work and my nvidia drivers didn't carry over so i am going to try and do them manually from an external hdd.


----------



## BTK

I can't upgrade here is my thread. Any help would be aprreciated

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567284/windows-10-upgrade-failed


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> This means you'll never be able to buy a new motherboard because you don't have a code to use for the phone in service.


What are you talking about? It still has a unique key, its just that you don't need to use it to activate Win10 if you already activated your upgrade first (so it could bind to your hardware first). As long as you don't change mobo's you shouldn't need it but if you do decided to change mobo's then the same old "call the activation line" trick that has always worked should still work fine...


----------



## StreekG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Hey guys, when i try to download windows 10, it says to me
> 
> ""We couldn't update the system reserved partition" on Win10 upgrade."
> then deletes the files for install.


Anyone? Not sure what to do


----------



## Shambles1980

make sure you have enough space on the os drive.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Anyone? Not sure what to do


Have you tried this? I know it's for 8.1 but worth a try.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> I got it to install using the hints in this thread and some extra work.
> 
> I'll go through this step by step and hopefully it will help someone.
> 
> 1. press win+r and type diskmgmt.msc
> 
> 2. click on your C: drive
> 
> 3. below the list of drives there will be a partition map, the first partition will be Data or some such, listed at 100MB, right click on it and go to change drive letters and paths -> add -> now choose Y: for the drive letter
> 
> 4. open an admin cmd prompt, in win8 you can press win+x and choose command prompt (admin), in win7 you have to create a shortcut for cmd.exe, then go to compatibility in the shortcut properties, and choose run as admin
> 
> 5. type: Y: in the cmd window
> 
> 6. run these commands:
> 
> takeown /f . /r /d y
> icacls . /grant administrators:F /t
> 
> attrib -h -s -r bootmgr
> 
> NOTE: for the icacls command you can use your username instead of administrators, to find out your username type 'whoami'
> 
> 7. now open explorer (win+e) go to the Y: drive under compuer, go into the Boot folder, and delete all languages other than en-US. Languages are in the form xx-XX. Make sure to shift+delete and not just delete so they don't go to the recycle bin. Empty the recycle bin afterwards just in case.
> 
> 8. now go back to the admin command prompt, and type this command:
> 
> chkdsk Y: /F /X /sdcleanup /L:5000
> 
> this truncates the NTFS log to 5MB, it can be very very big, not leaving enough space for the install
> 
> at the end of the output it should tell you that you have at least 50MB of free space on the partition
> 
> 9. proceed with the windows 8.1 installation
> 
> 10. once booted into 8.1 and set up, you can go back into diskmgmt.msc and remove the drive letter for the boot partition






Source


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Anyone? Not sure what to do


Sounds like you don't have your system reserved partition in the correct place. With your current OS did you make sure when you installed your current OS you only installed it to a single Un-Allocated drive with no other drives powered up ?

If so then you need to Re-Install your current OS to a single Un-Allocated drive with no other drives hooked up, Activate it then get all the Windows Updates, Then you can do the Win10 Upgrade.

Here below is a way to clean a drive to get it ready for a OS.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1563027/here-is-a-simple-way-to-clean-a-drive-back-to-factory-default

I know all this is a long process but you can use my information as a last resort.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Anyone? Not sure what to do


When you upgrade it will also keep your old installation in a backup folder just in case you decide to revert back so you need double the space at least. after installation you can get rid of the old windows folder.


----------



## StreekG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I know all this is a long process but you can use my information as a last resort.


When i checked in my diskmgmt.msc i have a 100mb partition on both my drives so.
Thanks for the reply guys


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Should Nvidia Windows 10 drivers be installed BEFORE or AFTER the upgrade from 8.1?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Should Nvidia Windows 10 drivers be installed BEFORE or AFTER the upgrade from 8.1?


Do not install windows 10 drivers on your 8.1 operating system. You should be able to get windows 10 up and running and install the drivers after.


----------



## akaTRAP

Anyone have an idea why my scroll direction in Windows apps is completely different from any other app? For example in Chrome moving my fingers up causes the window to scroll down, but in the Start Menu and in Edge, it's the exact opposite.


----------



## mejobloggs

Just upgraded to Win 10, but now can't search for things like "Windows Update" or "Disk Management" in the Start Menu.

My colleagues can do it fine. They search "Windows Update" and the Update app displays and the can click it to launch Windows Updates.
It also permanently displays the message "We're getting search ready" for everything I search.

I've followed these instructions, but no luck. Hasn't improved my situation at all: http://www.anushand.com/2015/07/windows-10-rtm-build-10240-were-getting.html


----------



## Thetbrett

still waiting for my upgrade. reserved a copy but I guess this is part of their staggered release. No rush I guess.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> still waiting for my upgrade. reserved a copy but I guess this is part of their staggered release. No rush I guess.


There's another thread here for a tool to download it. That works fine if you're wanting to upgrade now.

I installed Windows 10 on my daughter's PC which I also frequently use as a test system. There's no important data on it so I can format the drive and reinstall everything if I need to. Just did the Upgrade option and everything worked just fine. Been testing it for the past couple of hours and haven't had a single problem yet.

Not sure if I want to upgrade my machine yet though. Not only does it have all of the important family data on it, it also has all my games. If something goes horribly wrong it would take many hours to reinstall everything and recover all of the data from backup.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> There's another thread here for a tool to download it. That works fine if you're wanting to upgrade now.
> 
> I installed Windows 10 on my daughter's PC which I also frequently use as a test system. There's no important data on it so I can format the drive and reinstall everything if I need to. Just did the Upgrade option and everything worked just fine. Been testing it for the past couple of hours and haven't had a single problem yet.
> 
> Not sure if I want to upgrade my machine yet though. Not only does it have all of the important family data on it, it also has all my games. If something goes horribly wrong it would take many hours to reinstall everything and recover all of the data from backup.


yeah, thats why i am happy to wait until i get the notification. Don't want any stuff ups and I figure if Microsoft tell me it's right to go, I have a reserved server spot. Plus I am quite lazy


----------



## francesthemutes

So my existing 8 license key is essentially my Windows 10 key as well? I don't have the update yet but I downloaded the installer and can upgrade at any time. Just not sure how the license keys and activation will work.


----------



## Ulquiorra

Yeh as long as windows thinks its a valid licence, windows 10 will accept windows 7 or 8 keys









Just did the update on my work dell laptop (m3200) and its perfect, tiny bit of lag while it did indexing but everything (even the nvidia gpu swapping!) seems to work well. They only thing that has broke is my external USB monitor

Did the update on my samsung laptop (np740) . . . . and thats a different story, cpu wont go off powersaving (capped at 700Mhz), keybaord shortcuts bawked, Mic is now really flakey, BSOD on bootup (internal_power_error), touchpad no longer working, radon card not reporting . . . Its gonna ba a long night fixing that up!


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulquiorra*
> 
> Yeh as long as windows thinks its a valid licence, windows 10 will accept windows 7 or 8 keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did the update on my work dell laptop (m3200) and its perfect, tiny bit of lag while it did indexing but everything (even the nvidia gpu swapping!) seems to work well. They only thing that has broke is my external USB monitor
> 
> Did the update on my samsung laptop (np740) . . . . and thats a different story, cpu wont go off powersaving (capped at 700Mhz), keybaord shortcuts bawked, Mic is now really flakey, BSOD on bootup (internal_power_error), touchpad no longer working, radon card not reporting . . . Its gonna ba a long night fixing that up!


I've read some things that have stated you should update to Windows 10 to get your key before doing a clean install. Think that's right?


----------



## Ulquiorra

Ive not seen that one before, you have the link







?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I'm stuck in Display Driver Hell.

No matter what the hell I do, I can't get my native 1080p to work. W10 installed a generic driver for my monitor. I can't change it at all. So I then went and tried to do clean installs of my GeForce drivers, even though it says I have them already and Nvidia panel won't open. So I do the install, it restarts, now it's in 1080p...but it gets a black border all around it, then randomly it restarts again, and the drivers are gone like I didn't install the Nvidia drivers and back to my not-native display. I tried doing the updates to hopefully find drivers but nothing. And Asus doesn't show any Win10 drivers; I tried 8.1 drivers and it won't let me install them. I don't know what to do. I'm going nuts.


----------



## Vesimas

Maybe someone asked or answered this already. I just read that if you upgrade from a retail version you will get win 10 oem version. Is it true? Just curious since i have win 7 home retail


----------



## Levesque

Installed Windows 10 on the 48 PCs in my business, and my 4 PCs at home.

Man Microsoft did it. Best Windows ever. Everything went smooth.

And I saved SOOO much $$$ with those 52 free upgrades lol !


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I'm stuck in Display Driver Hell.
> 
> No matter what the hell I do, I can't get my native 1080p to work. W10 installed a generic driver for my monitor. I can't change it at all. So I then went and tried to do clean installs of my GeForce drivers, even though it says I have them already and Nvidia panel won't open. So I do the install, it restarts, now it's in 1080p...but it gets a black border all around it, then randomly it restarts again, and the drivers are gone like I didn't install the Nvidia drivers and back to my not-native display. I tried doing the updates to hopefully find drivers but nothing. And Asus doesn't show any Win10 drivers; I tried 8.1 drivers and it won't let me install them. I don't know what to do. I'm going nuts.


How do you do a clean install of the Nvidia drivers? Have you tried installing an older version?

When i upgraded my rig to Win 10... AMD CCC (15.7.1) wont work for me. Everytime i tried clicking on the CCC icon - it looks like it'll open but wont.

So i uninstall with DDU - then install 15.7 and it works for me now.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> So my existing 8 license key is essentially my Windows 10 key as well? I don't have the update yet but I downloaded the installer and can upgrade at any time. Just not sure how the license keys and activation will work.


No, it doesn't work that way on any upgrade. There is always a new license. this way you can always go back and use a functioning prior release.
Read through this thread, back several pages. You upgrade to 10 and it will generate the new key for you. The only problem is you'll need to grab a key extractor program and then you will be able to write your license down so you can do a clean install whenever you wish.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Maybe someone asked or answered this already. I just read that if you upgrade from a retail version you will get win 10 oem version. Is it true? Just curious since i have win 7 home retail


Yes, it is true.

Also, people should realize this when making their decision: you only have *one month* after you upgraded to roll back to your previous OS. So, considering that Microsoft now has the right to push whatever feature update they want to you and you can't postpone them forever, if in a few months you aren't happy with the state of Windows 10 and want to go back, you can't.



http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-faq

Also, now with Windows 10 you have to resort to editing the registry and doing other stuff to completely disable telemetry. Even the basic option will now tell Microsoft what software you have installed in your system. The recommended option which is set by default may even unintentionally send them parts of the document you were working on when an error occurred. This is a completely unacceptable default setting.

People working in IT, make sure to disable this nonsense.

http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-disable-telemetry-and-data-collection-in-windows-10/


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> I've read some things that have stated you should update to Windows 10 to get your key before doing a clean install. Think that's right?


That is correct. You aren't given keys in advance, so you'll have to do the upgrade, then use a tool to extract the key, and then use the key to do a clean install.

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/how-to-do-a-clean-install-of-windows-10-from-windows-7-and-8/


----------



## thanos999

can i dual boot windows 7 and windows 10?
i have windows 7 with the windows 10 development preview installed ontop off it that hasent been activated now if i activate windows 10 and install windows 7 on a seperat partition or hardrive will i be able to do that ?
the windows 7 version i have is the home premium that i bought in 2009 so will i be able to run windows 7 and 10 together off the same pc? or is my windows 7 key used up on installing windows 10?

i also have a pc with windows 8.1 oem installed that i overwrote with windows 10 and i dont want to see windows 8.1 again and being oem its tiede to the mother board


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I was an insider (and still am I guess). My current win10 build is 10240. Is that the final version? Can I do clean install now? Got no notification from m$


----------



## Brandon138

I have Windows 7 on my old PC and 8.1 on my new desktop. Is there any way to use my free upgrade from buying 8.1 on my old laptop? And if so would I still be able to upgrade my desktop?


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Yes, it is true.


So to understand, since i wanted to upgrade to Pro, i'll have a Pro oem version for 99$ :/ When i'll change my computer will still work call them for a new key?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> That is correct. You aren't given keys in advance, so you'll have to do the upgrade, then use a tool to extract the key, and then use the key to do a clean install.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/how-to-do-a-clean-install-of-windows-10-from-windows-7-and-8/


This is incorrect you can not use a key extractor to get a unique key if you're upgrading from Windows 7 or 8 as those end-users will get a generic volume license key. You link to Arstecnica is correct though. In order to follow the sequence for a fresh installation with a format from a previous Windows 10 Upgrade you're required to ensure your upgrade has been validated prior to formatting your system.

You will then format and install Windows 10 via the Media Installation option if you chose to with a USB or DVD. Once you get to the serial number option you simply press "skip" until you reach the full installation. Microsoft will then auto validate your fresh installation since they apparently have your system ID on file tied to the original Windows 7 and 8 serial number you used prior to the upgrade.

Your old serial number can not be used to register Windows 10. Now it remains to be seen if Microsoft will provide a unique Serial number for those who have upgraded.

I have successfully installed a fresh Windows 10 PRO with this method after an Upgrade and Format.

This will help others directly from Microsoft: *Link*

Quote:


> *Details*
> 
> *Things you should know:*
> 
> 
> *A Windows 7 or Windows 8/8.1 product key**cannot* *activate Windows 10. Windows 10 uses its own unique product key.*
> *By default, Windows 10 builds are pre-keyed, meaning, you do not have to enter a product key and should not be prompted to enter one as long as you upgraded from an* *activated* *Windows 7 or Windows 8 or Windows 8.1 license or Windows 10 Preview build.
> *
> *If you perform a clean install on first attempt, you will have to start over from an activated Windows 7 or Windows 8/8.1 installation.*
> *If you are prompted to enter a product key, click**Do this later**and give it a few days, Windows 10 will activate automatically.*
> *Activation servers are being* *overwhelmed**at the moment because of the volume of upgrades, so give it some time if you get an error message such as* *(**0XC004E003, ,0x8007000D, 0x8007232b or 0x8007007B) **Windows 10 will eventually activate as long as you upgrade using the appropriate method.*
> *There is no need to know your Windows 10 product key, read the following 'Understanding Product Activation in Windows 10:*


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Yes, it is true.
> 
> 
> 
> So to understand, since i wanted to upgrade to Pro, i'll have a Pro oem version for 99$ :/ When i'll change my computer will still work call them for a new key?
Click to expand...

Upgrading to Pro means either buying the retail version (since you have Windows 7 HP, you're only entitled to Windows 10 Home) or upgrading the Home version of 10 you upgraded to which will then be OEM Pro.

OEM is tied to the first motherboard, you'll have to buy a retail copy of Windows 10 for your next system.

Either that or if you are planning your next system for the next few months, why not just wait with your Windows 7 copy installed? Since it's retail you will be able to install it in the new system and then do the upgrade to Windows 10.


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Upgrading to Pro means either buying the retail version (since you have Windows 7 HP, you're only entitled to Windows 10 Home)


:/ that i didn't know, i was thinking that i would be able to upgrade from 10 home to 10 pro just with 99$ (the difference between the two version)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Either that or if you are planning your next system for the next few months, why not just wait with your Windows 7 copy installed? Since it's retail you will be able to install it in the new system and then do the upgrade to Windows 10.


Yeah, i think i'll do that way since i'm waiting for skylake to decide, btw i'll change before the end of the year







Thank you for the answers


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> That is correct. You aren't given keys in advance, so you'll have to do the upgrade, then use a tool to extract the key, and then use the key to do a clean install.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/how-to-do-a-clean-install-of-windows-10-from-windows-7-and-8/


Well that makes 0 sense. If it's a separate license, why not provide a key upon install so you can write it down and have it for future installations?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> Well that makes 0 sense. If it's a separate license, why not provide a key upon install so you can write it down and have it for future installations?


No idea, but that's how it is. Upgrade, extract key, reinstall, input key. Done.

Since I have the Pro version via my free upgrade, would I need to buy it again if I swap motherboard?


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> No idea, but that's how it is. Upgrade, extract key, reinstall, input key. Done.
> 
> Since I have the Pro version via my free upgrade, would I need to buy it again if I swap motherboard?


So what do the people who have no idea that keys can even be extracted do? This seems like a huge oversight.


----------



## Uraniumz

So far no major issues with Win10 for me, except now I have a VRAM memory leak in BF4. I haven't tested any other games. I will crash after a random amount of time in game, and check my GPU VRAM usage and it will show it maxed at 99%. I get a DirectX error saying my cards don;'t have enough ram. Anyone else have this issue in any games after the update? It could be Windows 10 or the newest Nvidia driver for Windows 10. I have both installed.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> So what do the people who have no idea that keys can even be extracted do? This seems like a huge oversight.


Key extracted are same for everyone who have upgraded to Windows 10. New buyers will of course receive new keys.

Windows Activation Servers will know that your PC has been upgraded from a legit Windows 7/8/8.1 key and that's how you can clean install Windows 10 after the initial upgrade. A unique hardware ID for your PC is saved in the servers. If you make a large enough change to your PC, you won't be able to activate online. You'll have to call Microsoft.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> Well that makes 0 sense. If it's a separate license, why not provide a key upon install so you can write it down and have it for future installations?


The reason being this is a "free" upgrade and Microsoft needs to verify ownership and then bind the upgrade to your motherboard ID. Once you upgrade it generates the new key from your old one. After that you are free to do what you want just like any other version of Windows.

Keys are hidden because each version of windows that gets released they dumb it down to make it easier for people that can barely use a cell phone.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> How do you do a clean install of the Nvidia drivers? Have you tried installing an older version?
> 
> When i upgraded my rig to Win 10... AMD CCC (15.7.1) wont work for me. Everytime i tried clicking on the CCC icon - it looks like it'll open but wont.
> 
> So i uninstall with DDU - then install 15.7 and it works for me now.


Oh the clean install is an option when installing through GeForce Experience. I ended up just doing a clean install of Windows 10 and everything is fine display wise. Only weird issue now is that GeForce Experience won't open. But I got my native 1080p back.

I think a lot of people are getting errors because the file downloads from MS servers might get corrupted somehow. I'm still getting a few errors, for instance Windows Update gives me some error code. .


----------



## bluewr

OK, I got custom resolution working.

YOu have to install a ealier driver before 353.62, then upgrade to 353.62 version.


----------



## Uraniumz

Just jumped back to 353.30 Nvidia driver, and I still crash in BF4 saying I don't have enough GPU memory... ***??? It looks like a Windows 10 problem now.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Oh the clean install is an option when installing through GeForce Experience. I ended up just doing a clean install of Windows 10 and everything is fine display wise. Only weird issue now is that GeForce Experience won't open. But I got my native 1080p back.


I must be the only person in the world who has no problems with the drivers nor GeForce Experience at all. Both work fine in Windows 10 for me.

Maybe the real trick is to NOT do a clean install. I simply upgraded my Windows 8.1 Pro to Windows 10 and then installed the latest drivers from Nvidia. That's all it took, didn't have to do a thing else and it all works perfectly.


----------



## Vesimas

I don't want to be insistent but someone can quote me an official answer about the license? If a Win 7 Retail become a Win 10 Oem because reading this article on Microsoft it's says another thing


----------



## Fyrwulf

Installed on the 29th and I have relatively few complaints overall. Spartan isn't ready for prime time yet, the lack of extension support (and thus AdBlock) has led me to almost install Firefox a couple times. There's also some weird performance issues where the browser will hang up for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Key extracted are same for everyone who have upgraded to Windows 10. New buyers will of course receive new keys.
> 
> Windows Activation Servers will know that your PC has been upgraded from a legit Windows 7/8/8.1 key and that's how you can clean install Windows 10 after the initial upgrade. A unique hardware ID for your PC is saved in the servers. If you make a large enough change to your PC, you won't be able to activate online. You'll have to call Microsoft.


the real problem here is windows 10 lack of keys.

if the key is a win7/8.1 retail key, the user upgraded to windows 10, then 6 months later he change everything in his PC which will deactivate windows 10. Since the hardware is completely diff now, that means the unique hardware ID for this PC will also be diff.

how gonna get back his windows 10? Call MS then do what? since there is no windows 10 key. This is the part where Microsoft has been very vague.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> the real problem here is windows 10 lack of keys.
> 
> if the key is a win7/8.1 retail key, the user upgraded to windows 10, then 6 months later he change everything in his PC which will deactivate windows 10. Since the hardware is completely diff now, that means the unique hardware ID for this PC will also be diff.
> 
> how gonna get back his windows 10? Call MS then do what? since there is no windows 10 key. This is the part where Microsoft has been very vague.


I don't know what the actual procedure it. I'm sure the internet will be filled with tutorials regarding this in a few months.


----------



## taafe

I cant seem to get any sound from my headphones after windows 10 clean install? I've got latest realtek drivers and have sound through speakers but just no my god dam headphones! I've tired everything I can think of!? Anyone else have this problem. Thanks


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Installed on the 29th and I have relatively few complaints overall. Spartan isn't ready for prime time yet, the lack of extension support (and thus AdBlock) has led me to almost install Firefox a couple times. There's also some weird performance issues where the browser will hang up for some inexplicable reason.


Edge is promising but it needs a lot of work to be considered as a Chrome/Firefox serious competitor. Edge add ons are coming this fall. My experience with Edge is mixed. Needs better customization options, some times it hangs and crashes, some webpages are rendered incorrectly and appear fuzzy and their graphics are chopped and we also need the ability to change the default download saving location and set other Search Engines as default. Google cannot be set currently in Edge. It's good as a first version but needs a lot of work for me. For now I'm use Firefox because Chrome has audio issues in Windows 10.


----------



## Werne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Google cannot be set currently in Edge.


Then you're doing it wrong.


Spoiler: Google as opening page









Spoiler: Google as home page









Spoiler: Google as address bar search engine


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Werne*
> 
> Then you're doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Google as opening page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Google as home page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Google as address bar search engine


This is not working for me I tried. It won't let me add Google as a search provider. I cannot add Google manually as the options are greyed out. Is there any other way to add it? Cause if I go to the settings there is no Google in the list.


----------



## Werne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> This is not working for me I tried. It won't let me add Google as a search provider. I cannot add Google manually as the options are greyed out. Is there any other way to add it? Cause if I go to the settings there is no Google in the list.


To add Google as a start page, select "Open with a specific page or pages", select Custom in the drop-down menu, copy/paste the Google home page address into the box, click the +.

To add it as a home page go to Advanced settings, set "Show home button" to on, copy/paste the Google home page address into the box, click Save.

To add it as a search engine in the address bar, you have to have just one tab with google.com open and then select "Add new" from the "Search in address bar with" drop-down menu under advanced settings, click google.com and select "Add as default".

That works for me.


----------



## Mercyflush64

After all of the hype and press over the release of 10, I've tried it out for several days now and i gotta tell ya, i wish that i never upgraded. The only reason that I was going to upgrade was the dx12 release. What is the point of that when there are no games out that even use it yet. The nvidia drivers suck and I am constantly having video crashes and freezes in games and watching videos. Most of my software is not ready for 10 yet so they have issues.

Each version of windows gets a dumb down more and more. They hide things that an enthusiast that understands how they want windows to work. Whatever made them think to take windows update off of the control panel. The new notification button is useless trash when one icon was enough.

I know it is change and a lot of people don't like change but this release was not ready yet. My advice if you haven't upgraded yet is to wait. I'm going back to 8.1 until next year.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> After all of the hype and press over the release of 10, I've tried it out for several days now and i gotta tell ya, i wish that i never upgraded. The only reason that I was going to upgrade was the dx12 release. What is the point of that when there are no games out that even use it yet. The nvidia drivers suck and I am constantly having video crashes and freezes in games and watching videos. Most of my software is not ready for 10 yet so they have issues.
> 
> Each version of windows gets a dumb down more and more. They hide things that an enthusiast that understands how they want windows to work. Whatever made them think to take windows update off of the control panel. The new notification button is useless trash when one icon was enough.
> 
> I know it is change and a lot of people don't like change but this release was not ready yet. My advice if you haven't upgraded yet is to wait. I'm going back to 8.1 until next year.


I upgraded for the new UI, the native universal apps, the under the hood optimizations and changes and DX12 for future games. Till now I didn't regret. The only small issue I have is with my sound card from Asus which will not get W10 support any time soon so I use the mobo integrated one as Realtek already released a W10 driver. Nvidia drivers from the other hand suck lately and it's not W10's fault. On W8.1 I had huge problems the past few months. After 350.XX Nvidia messed things up and it;s raining TDRs for many ppl including me. Till now I didn't have any serious problem with 10. I find them surprisingly stable for an OS which launched just few days ago.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> I upgraded for the new UI, the native universal apps, the under the hood optimizations and changes and DX12 for future games. Till now I didn't regret. The only small issue I have is with my sound card from Asus which will not get W10 support any time soon so I use the mobo integrated one as Realtek already released a W10 driver. Nvidia drivers from the other hand suck lately and it's not W10's fault. On W8.1 I had huge problems the past few months. After 350.XX Nvidia messed things up and it;s raining TDRs for many ppl including me. Till now I didn't have any serious problem with 10. I find them surprisingly stable for an OS which launched just few days ago.


I just went back to 8.1 and got all my driver installed and went to update windows and there was that windows 10 being shoved down my throat. I bypassed that and it tried to install. Rebooted, chose to hide the 1o install and it tried to install again. rebooted and confirmed that the windows 10 upgrade is hidden with the box checked. it's installing again. I guess once you have upgraded once you have no choice but to install it and go through the process of reverting back to a past OS install.

Oh yeah, did you do the upgrade or a clean install? I was fine when I upgraded because everything was working previously. I then did a clean install and that is when all hell broke loose with simple programs not working like they did before.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> I upgraded for the new UI, the native universal apps, the under the hood optimizations and changes and DX12 for future games. Till now I didn't regret. The only small issue I have is with my sound card from Asus which will not get W10 support any time soon so I use the mobo integrated one as Realtek already released a W10 driver. Nvidia drivers from the other hand suck lately and it's not W10's fault. On W8.1 I had huge problems the past few months. After 350.XX Nvidia messed things up and it;s raining TDRs for many ppl including me. Till now I didn't have any serious problem with 10. I find them surprisingly stable for an OS which launched just few days ago.


Which Asus Soundcard is it?
If it's the Xonar, there's 3rd party driver that works I believe.

I had the getting custom resolution to work, which is a Nvidia problem, now I'm trying to get SweetFX to work, but probabely have to tweak it some more.


----------



## Ulquiorra

Is anyone having bugs with the volume controls? With headphones in after pausing / resting audio or locking and unlocking the screen the audio output seems to jump to 100 . . . not nice with earphones in!


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulquiorra*
> 
> Is anyone having bugs with the volume controls? With headphones in after pausing / resting audio or locking and unlocking the screen the audio output seems to jump to 100 . . . not nice with earphones in!


No problem with audio after installing driver, so check the maker to see if they have drivers?

And I h ave a new problem.
Window Updates is just running and nothing happens.


----------



## krizit

I upgrade through the Media Creation Tool available from the microsoft website. Used the tool to create a boot disk on my USB stick and then chose to upgrade rather doing a clean install. All of my drivers are working exactly as they did on Windows 8.1 and have had no issues at all. My GTX 970 is working flawlessly with no crashes. So far I am satisfied with Windows 10 and eagerly awaiting DX12!


----------



## Brandon138

So what are some of the main issues Windows 10 is having so far?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> So what are some of the main issues Windows 10 is having so far?


Takes forever to set up for no tracking, no random crap etc. And drivers / general compatibility.

Stuff is also very vague.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> So what are some of the main issues Windows 10 is having so far?


Just my experience so far

Pros:
-Tabbing/maximizing/minimizing animations is nice
-Extra performance in games ive played so far(at least I think, i need to recheck numbers later)
-I actually like the new notifications bar compared to the little required task icon in windows 7
-Startup management built into task manager

Cons:
-Lack of options for traffic shapers, expected with new OS and software in general
-at least IMO, slower boot up time compared to 7
-Cortana is still pretty bad(at least relative to Google Now). I use a gen 1 Moto X(which google optimized well in its lifetime despite its old hardware) which Google Now is one of its trademark features(as Motorolla owns the patent for button free always listening phone) and use google now a fair bit. Google now wont question me when I ask "What is the temperature in Pittsburg California(small city in the north east bay area)" and gives me the correct forecast. Cortana/Bing however reads location as either Pittsburgh Pennsylvania or gives me a random city in California disregarding the other statement. Was a feature I really wanted to take off but I dont think cant in its current state.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> So what are some of the main issues Windows 10 is having so far?


Not alot of indepth option compared to ealier Window(Control panel, etc)
Nvidia driver is wonky
Auto-update either not working, or updating driver you don't want.

But it seems to cost less resource tor run(If you turn off a bunch of default app)


----------



## Ulquiorra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> No problem with audio after installing driver, so check the maker to see if they have drivers?
> 
> And I h ave a new problem.
> Window Updates is just running and nothing happens.


Tis a dell and the drivers are installed, Must be something funky with the dell headphone driver, it certainly wakes you up when you click play . . . .


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> So what are some of the main issues Windows 10 is having so far?


Half of my wife's school software does not work with it.


----------



## MonarchX

Updated Super-Windows Guide that eradicates all Windows 10 spying and telemetry is here! It says for Enterprise, but it works well for Home and Pro versions too!


----------



## Thetbrett

went ahead ok, a few hiccups, a few restarts, but seems to be ok. Won't pick up my gpus but downloading NVIDIA's w10 driver. SHould fix it. I said no to all the options as I don't use any of them, and use Firefox as my browser. Funny I couldn't get a 1080p resolution off the bat, figure it's to do with drivers, also NCP is no longer on my taskbar, so will have to pin that. It does pick up my router far quicker than w7. So far so good.


----------



## Mercyflush64

My GPU defaulted to some weird resolution too when 10 first installed. I had to download new drivers and then delete the old ones to get NCP back.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> My GPU defaulted to some weird resolution too when 10 first installed. I had to download new drivers and then delete the old ones to get NCP back.


yeah, had to put an older driver on first then was able to put the W10 driver on them. However, now they automatically go up to 60c and stal there, too hot for idle. My cpu is running hotter too. 30 at idle, was 20c


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> yeah, had to put an older driver on first then was able to put the W10 driver on them. However, now they automatically go up to 60c and stal there, too hot for idle. My cpu is running hotter too. 30 at idle, was 20c


Try a Re-Install of the driver, Use DDU then install the driver again. A few other people are having this same problem after the upgrade, their 3D-Clock is stuck at idle.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Try a Re-Install of the driver, Use DDU then install the driver again. A few other people are having this same problem after the upgrade, their 3D-Clock is stuck at idle.


it seems to have rectified itself, also I removed Avast entirely and running Defender and I am no longer having hangs at welcome screen and cpu temps back to normal.


----------



## JMattes

Thinking of possibly going from 7 to 10.. I would need to purchase a copy of Windows 10.. I see Newegg has it for $89.99. I would buy a Windows 7/8, but upgrading and adding new hardware seems like an iffy question so it may be better to spend a few extra bucks and just get a retail box version..









Think if I wait it out a bit more that I can snag a Home version cheaper than $90 later?


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Thinking of possibly going from 7 to 10.. I would need to purchase a copy of Windows 10.. I see Newegg has it for $89.99. I would buy a Windows 7/8, but upgrading and adding new hardware seems like an iffy question so it may be better to spend a few extra bucks and just get a retail box version..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think if I wait it out a bit more that I can snag a Home version cheaper than $90 later?


you could try this place but im not sure if its safe

http://www.kinguin.net/software-now-available


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Hey guys, I keep getting the error box 0x80070005 when I try to do the Windows Update troubleshoot. Not sure what to do. My user is already admin and the only user and I disabled my AV but still happens. Those were two solutions I read about, don't know what else.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monet*
> 
> Still waiting for mine ...In Canada


There are multiple way to for
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Hey guys, I keep getting the error box 0x80070005 when I try to do the Windows Update troubleshoot. Not sure what to do. My user is already admin and the only user and I disabled my AV but still happens. Those were two solutions I read about, don't know what else.


No idea, I'm having the other problem with WIndow Update, It just have moving dots and isn't starting.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Which Asus Soundcard is it?
> If it's the Xonar, there's 3rd party driver that works I believe.
> 
> I had the getting custom resolution to work, which is a Nvidia problem, now I'm trying to get SweetFX to work, but probabely have to tweak it some more.


Yes you mean the UniXonar drivers. I use them but they do not fully support W10 yet. There are some issues with DPC latency and Chrome with those drivers. They work but do not fully and normally support 10 yet. A new drivers for 10 support will take some months to arrive because they need to wait for C-media to release a driver in order to modify it and make the unixonar driver and that will take time.


----------

